# Official 2017 Illinois thread...



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

September is when we do this thread


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Put out a stand today. That's about it. Haven't had much time to do anything hunting related yet.


----------



## Jwterry3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Gotta love Fl guys.....


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Haha, the "Florida Guy" is probably one of the best Illinois Deer hunters on the site. I can assure you, he knows more about Illinois hunting the most of us, that comes with owning a huge farm in Illinois like he does. I know a lot about deer hunting in Illinois but always like to hear Maxemus opinions.

It is a bit early for a official 2017 thread, were still a few months out....


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

We can have more than one Illinois thread. So what if it's a bit early. I for one would like to hear what everyone is up to.


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

*Spent winter clearing brush to establish two hidey hole food plots. Planted and replanted because they got hammered. Electric fence? Yes!*


----------



## IllinoisRed (Jul 11, 2017)

cant wait for these 100 degree temps to get out of here! been seeing a lot of good bucks in fields and on cam, it is going to be another good year around here. looking like the corn will be out semi- early at my spots which is a plus. Doing as much fishing as I can to make these dog days of summer pass quickly!


----------



## Jwterry3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yep we are more central Brown County...love like corn will be long gone early this yr


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Spent the past couple weekends on purple paint and no trespass sign patrol. After the tremendous amount of trespassing last year im just fed up. Going completely overboard with paint this year.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Had over 100 sycamore, soft maple, cottonwood and hackberry trees and 22 walnuts logged out of my bottom a few weeks ago. Corn is eared out and beans finally came up this week. I have some bare spots off of the edge in the woods Im thinking about planting something in. I have one bean patch to plant and the Turkeys are murdering mowed off wheat patches. I need to get some cams up now that the camera smashing machines are gone lol. Thing are gonna be a bit different this year after the massive scenery change in the bottom.


----------



## doecollector (Jan 24, 2010)

Most of the corn is gonna be shelled in September this year- its early but I hope with little to no rain that it's different than 2012


----------



## Jwterry3 (Jul 4, 2012)

what happened in 2012?


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

jwterry3 said:


> what happened in 2012?


ehd


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Bean plots in but not doing well. Last rain was 7/6 1/10" terrible 
Stands go up end of August


----------



## Jwterry3 (Jul 4, 2012)

anybody got a corn /bean report for Brown/Pike county area....we are 60 days out now. Thanks


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Bringing this to the top. T minus one week until it starts. Best of luck to all.


----------



## dthogey (Oct 12, 2014)

I've never hunted Illinois but have a chance on private property in Southern Illinois this year. I'll probably go down the second week in November to bow hunt. I am so excited and can't wait!

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Who's got there new crossbow now :wink:


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Newly stationed at Scott AFB and hoping to have some luck on public this season. I've done a little scouting around the Baldwin (Kaskaskia) area and over at Washington County Lake in Nashville. Trying to track down some locals that are willing to throw out a few pointers, but don't want to encroach on anyone either. I know spots on public are cherished just as much as private. Seems like a lot of the decent spots away from people are going to require a small boat to hit the rivers. Good luck to everyone in 2017/2018.


----------



## Sethbro (Apr 6, 2012)

Corn and beans coming out in tazewell. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Sethbro said:


> Corn and beans coming out in tazewell.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Same here an hour south 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

As much as I like the idea of an early harvest, I'd rather see a few days of good rain. It's crazy dry here and I'd like to see my pond fill up and my foodplots grow.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Stands are prepped. I'm prepped. Everything is a go. Been out doing a little squirrel hunting just to keep my nerves in check.


----------



## IllinoisRed (Jul 11, 2017)

weather forecast is looking awesome for this weekend compared to what it has been, lows in the 50's with highs in the low 70's wont be too horrible. Corn and Beans have been flying out of the fields the last couple weeks. so dry everywhere we do need some rain bad! its been raining acorns but that's about it. Other than that everything is ready to go, now just waiting on Sunday like a little kid waiting to open presents xmas morning

will probably take advantage of the dry conditions and hunt creek bottoms with some big oaks. water will be key.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

wacker stacker said:


> Had over 100 sycamore, soft maple, cottonwood and hackberry trees and 22 walnuts logged out of my bottom a few weeks ago. Corn is eared out and beans finally came up this week. I have some bare spots off of the edge in the woods Im thinking about planting something in. I have one bean patch to plant and the Turkeys are murdering mowed off wheat patches. I need to get some cams up now that the camera smashing machines are gone lol. Thing are gonna be a bit different this year after the massive scenery change in the bottom.


Had some of my best hunting in a block of timber that was logged in the same year! Plenty of browse and bedding and they can’t see through the timber so bucks actually cruise through longer. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doughboy181 (Oct 2, 2010)

wacker stacker said:


> Had over 100 sycamore, soft maple, cottonwood and hackberry trees and 22 walnuts logged out of my bottom a few weeks ago. Corn is eared out and beans finally came up this week. I have some bare spots off of the edge in the woods Im thinking about planting something in. I have one bean patch to plant and the Turkeys are murdering mowed off wheat patches. I need to get some cams up now that the camera smashing machines are gone lol. Thing are gonna be a bit different this year after the massive scenery change in the bottom.


You didn't state how many acres this encompassed. But, I would guess roughly 10 acres. Now that you have opened up the canopy, you will have some of the best bedding you could hope for once the understory grows up in the next couple years!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

doughboy181 said:


> You didn't state how many acres this encompassed. But, I would guess roughly 10 acres. Now that you have opened up the canopy, you will have some of the best bedding you could hope for once the understory grows up in the next couple years!


It was on about 20 acres but yes it will be thick next summer. We have done alot of tsi around the 80 and we are on the 2nd groing season of about 12 acres of native grass so there is good cover for sure. Turkeys seem to like it and bean plots have been really worked over. I never get any mature buck pics until scapes show up because I am there so much. Its getting thick enough that the deer shouldn't feel too threatened by me driving through. Sometimes I think we have too much food so Ive been working on cover.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I have three fall foodplots that have nothing growing in them right now. This is the worst weather I've dealt with the entire time I've been planting foodplots. 

The only thing that is growing well is the clover in my abandoned foodplot. I let it grow up with weeds all summer but now that the weeds are dying off the clover looks really good and is surprisingly thick. The only problem is that I really don't want to hunt around it in the early season because it's tucked back in the far corner of the property and I'd have to walk past all my other spots to get to it.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

dmason3 said:


> Had some of my best hunting in a block of timber that was logged in the same year! Plenty of browse and bedding and they can’t see through the timber so bucks actually cruise through longer. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Our tract of land was logged last year in the spring and the three of us all tagged on bucks. The deer loved it. It is pretty stinking thick this year so it should be interesting.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmanges (Dec 28, 2010)

Heading your you way for my first ever Illinois hunt, opening week, pretty pumped. How are the bugs there early season? Hoping I don't get eaten alive with all these warm temps.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Bmanges said:


> Heading your you way for my first ever Illinois hunt, opening week, pretty pumped. How are the bugs there early season? Hoping I don't get eaten alive with all these warm temps.


Bucks this time a year are hard to get, very hard. A doe on the other hand is where its at until one week before Halloween.


----------



## Bmanges (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I expect, it's hard here as well, sometimes you catch them early or forget it till end of October.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Fall food plots suck bad. No Rain. This year has been super dry. I had a acre pond dug in June and I got a couple puddles.
I got some beans in early, so I have food! Buck pics have been extremely low this year, not sure if EHD got them or not. It will be an interesting year!


----------



## Bmanges (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm guessing try to find acorns.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Bmanges said:


> Yeah, that's what I expect, it's hard here as well, sometimes you catch them early or forget it till end of October.


Not to say it's impossible, just hard. Bow hunting is hard, just keep learning and adapting.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Bmanges said:


> I'm guessing try to find acorns.


Hunting a tree that i've killed deer from 3 out of 5 sits (huge pin oak). Does, but this time of year its about filling the freezer on public land.


----------



## IllinoisRed (Jul 11, 2017)

ggrue said:


> Bucks this time a year are hard to get, very hard. A doe on the other hand is where its at until one week before Halloween.


I beg to differ. I have had my best luck on target bucks the opening 5 or so days of season. if you got a buck patterned your best chance to hop on it is the first couple days of season. I have killed numerous bucks in the first 5 some days but that's from running cams and scouting etc. and putting a pattern down on a specific buck. if you are on a good one, in my opinion I have a better chance of killing him the first couple days than even in prime time November. I will be sitting on a bean edge with a creek & some bedding behind me on opening day after a beast ive been watching all summer. if you got your homework done then opening week is the time to kill. water will be key this coming week!


----------



## doughboy181 (Oct 2, 2010)

IllinoisRed said:


> I beg to differ. I have had my best luck on target bucks the opening 5 or so days of season. if you got a buck patterned your best chance to hop on it is the first couple days of season. I have killed numerous bucks in the first 5 some days but that's from running cams and scouting etc. and putting a pattern down on a specific buck. if you are on a good one, in my opinion I have a better chance of killing him the first couple days than even in prime time November. I will be sitting on a bean edge with a creek & some bedding behind me on opening day after a beast ive been watching all summer. if you got your homework done then opening week is the time to kill. water will be key this coming week!


Couldn't agree more! Best chance to get that photogenic Buck is while he is still on his summer pattern and unpressured. Good luck to you and keep us updated.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

The white oak acorns are stupid thick this year.


----------



## doughboy181 (Oct 2, 2010)

wacker stacker said:


> The white oak acorns are stupid thick this year.


X2! Whites, pins and swamp oak acorns are the best I've seen in 10 years! Even with the lack of rain in the West/Central part of the state.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

IllinoisRed said:


> I beg to differ. I have had my best luck on target bucks the opening 5 or so days of season. if you got a buck patterned your best chance to hop on it is the first couple days of season. I have killed numerous bucks in the first 5 some days but that's from running cams and scouting etc. and putting a pattern down on a specific buck. if you are on a good one, in my opinion I have a better chance of killing him the first couple days than even in prime time November. I will be sitting on a bean edge with a creek & some bedding behind me on opening day after a beast ive been watching all summer. if you got your homework done then opening week is the time to kill. water will be key this coming week!



You're probably right. My experiences are with pubic land and not using trail cams. I have one, but so afraid of them getting stolen it's hard for me to use them.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Bmanges said:


> Heading your you way for my first ever Illinois hunt, opening week, pretty pumped. How are the bugs there early season? Hoping I don't get eaten alive with all these warm temps.


They're terrible when the temps are 70+. I'm almost dreading this weekend with it being around 80. I'll probably head over to MO where it's supposed to be highs in the 60s at our farm.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

We usually start the year w/ youth season and then let the place rest until late OCT when we start hitting it hard.

Ugh - early forecast for next weekend is mid-80s. Will likely skip that and just watch for a good weather front for an OCT outing.

Good luck to all this year. Can't wait for the kill reports to start rolling in... 

Be safe and shoot straight.


----------



## K9Zoey (Feb 4, 2015)

season starts in 3 days......
Any pics of what guys are looking forward to here in Illinois?
any hit list pics???


----------



## IllinoisRed (Jul 11, 2017)

2017 Illinois buck collage from the last trail cam check.


----------



## IllinoisRed (Jul 11, 2017)

top 2 targets for this season


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> The white oak acorns are stupid thick this year.


Depends on where you are at. Our farm normally has them everywhere and this year it seems like it's very light.

If I were going to hunt the first week this year, I'd find some white acorns that are still dropping, any beans that are still green and water. If you can find a combo of those, you'll up your odds.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

BigBrian said:


> Depends on where you are at. Our farm normally has them everywhere and this year it seems like it's very light.
> 
> If I were going to hunt the first week this year, I'd find some white acorns that are still dropping, any beans that are still green and water. If you can find a combo of those, you'll up your odds.


That sounds like our whole farm and the cut over bottom to go with it. I had some new bucks showing up on cam last week or so but still 1 yr. too young.


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone hear anything about Illinois sold out of archery tags? A buddy is down this weekend and the guy at Wally World just told him that I told him he's gotta be confused I drew mine already so no worries for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

For non-residents most likely. I thought you had to get a draw for non-resident tags for IL


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

So pumped for tomorrow! Also, never seen so many NR opening weekend before. They've taken over our bottoms! Lol


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> So pumped for tomorrow! Also, never seen so many NR opening weekend before. They've taken over our bottoms! Lol


I wonder if its crossbow hunters???


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

He got them like I said the guy at Wally World must have been confused wonder if he thought they were looking to buy just an antler less I don't they got them no problems we'll see my dads gonna go tomorrow or on the way down next weekend and get his


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Mibowhunter91 said:


> He got them like I said the guy at Wally World must have been confused wonder if he thought they were looking to buy just an antler less I don't they got them no problems we'll see my dads gonna go tomorrow or on the way down next weekend and get his
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where you guys headed??


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

We hunt between beardstown and rushville in Schuyler co


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Mibowhunter91 said:


> We hunt between beardstown and rushville in Schuyler co
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck go kill a big one and post the pictures!!


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

U do the same!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

We are in definite need of rain in South Illinois! Our plots are starting to die 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

ggrue said:


> RidgeNinja91 said:
> 
> 
> > So pumped for tomorrow! Also, never seen so many NR opening weekend before. They've taken over our bottoms! Lol
> ...


Never know. They all seemed pretty young. Had plates from TN, FL, GA, AL and MS come by the farm today. I was drinking cold beer out by the gate and just waved as they all drove by.


----------



## doughboy181 (Oct 2, 2010)

ggrue said:


> For non-residents most likely. I thought you had to get a draw for non-resident tags for IL


The non-resident archery tags are a lottery. With that being said....The cap is set at 25,000 non-res tags. Last year, less than 15,000 hunters applied. The remaining tags are sold over the counter starting Sept 1st. On a first come first served basis.


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got standing corn and a couple acres of clover. Almost all my pics come from the clover right now. We are so dry it's no joke. I've had wheat seed sitting in dust for a couple weeks now. On a different note, hit rural king up for some farm stuff and noticed they were almost sold out of trophy rocks and deer cocain. They advertise it like crazy. I'm almost positive it's still illegal to put out. &#55357;&#56883;
Good luck all!!


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I am a non resident and was told it's not an issue to buy over the counter when we come up to hunt our lease hope that's true


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

doughboy181 said:


> The non-resident archery tags are a lottery. With that being said....The cap is set at 25,000 non-res tags. Last year, less than 15,000 hunters applied. The remaining tags are sold over the counter starting Sept 1st. On a first come first served basis.


Heck I'm from Illinois and I don't even understand the non-resident state. Crazy Illinois?? Good luck kill a big one.


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

Good luck this morning, everyone who is fortunate to make it out! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## USCG_Bowhunter (Jun 10, 2017)

Tagged 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

One lonely doe this morning. Hoping for better luck this afternoon.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm setup about 100 yards off of a pond, one of the few water sources within a few square miles. I'm hoping to ambush a big one who doesn't wait until after dark to quench his thirst. At the very least, the pond should attract the deer better than my dead, dusty foodplots. 

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## karm (Aug 8, 2016)

I plan on hitting my farm in jd county next weekend, all my gear is ready , a lot of practice , i am all pumped !!!!!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

We have been seeing more 2 and 3 year old bucks then we ever have.







This one was out on the bean plot infront of my blind when my 5 yr. old son and I crested the hill in the road up to the plot. I watched him through the black berries in the middle of the plot for 5 or so minutes. When he relaxed and put his head down we bailed back down the road and back to the truck. Not sure how we pulled that off unnoticed. I guess him at 3 and he will most likely get a pass but he is way too visible. He has been on my plots non stop the last week or so.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Opening evening on public land. I've been watching his bachelor group since June. Snuck in that afternoon and hunted down wind of what I believed to be their primary creek crossing. It was a 40 acre parcel and I took the only parking spot. Only access is a 10 yard stretch where it meets a county road. Walked out after dark and there was 2 vehicles from GA parked there. Can't say much because it's public but with 90,000 acres of public in my county you'd think they'd pass by a 40 acre spot that already has a truck there. Oh well, it still worked out. Good luck everyone.


----------



## doughboy181 (Oct 2, 2010)

Good buck buddy!


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice job, congratulations

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

I ended up shooting a doe opening day at 0748. First opening day deer.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

big opening day for my family.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Opening evening on public land. I've been watching his bachelor group since June. Snuck in that afternoon and hunted down wind of what I believed to be their primary creek crossing. It was a 40 acre parcel and I took the only parking spot. Only access is a 10 yard stretch where it meets a county road. Walked out after dark and there was 2 vehicles from GA parked there. Can't say much because it's public but with 90,000 acres of public in my county you'd think they'd pass by a 40 acre spot that already has a truck there. Oh well, it still worked out. Good luck everyone.


Congrats, when I hunted visible public land I had someone drop me off seemed to get walked in on a whole lot less and a lot fewer people hunting the spot when I wasn't there.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

what town are you close to I hunt close to Golconda. Great deer


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Opening evening on public land. I've been watching his bachelor group since June. Snuck in that afternoon and hunted down wind of what I believed to be their primary creek crossing. It was a 40 acre parcel and I took the only parking spot. Only access is a 10 yard stretch where it meets a county road. Walked out after dark and there was 2 vehicles from GA parked there. Can't say much because it's public but with 90,000 acres of public in my county you'd think they'd pass by a 40 acre spot that already has a truck there. Oh well, it still worked out. Good luck everyone.



what town are you close to I hunt close to Golconda. Great deer


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Contender01 said:


> what town are you close to I hunt close to Golconda. Great deer


Golconda, born and raised. We own a decent amount of ground just west of town. I don't usually hunt public, but like I said I'd been watching that deer and his bachelor group since June. Seen them 3-5 times a week on my drive home. I watched him enter the field at 6:05 the evening before opening day and just had a gut feeling that he would do it again.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

JMart294 said:


> View attachment 6261131
> big opening day for my family.


Awesome! Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

booner21 said:


> Congrats, when I hunted visible public land I had someone drop me off seemed to get walked in on a whole lot less and a lot fewer people hunting the spot when I wasn't there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Funny how that works, isn't it? Definitely defies logic. I don't hunt public very often and even though I was successful, it definitely left a bad taste in my mouth. I really can't complain with the results though.


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

JMart congratulations to you and the family.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Congrats JMart!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats to everyone who has had success already this season.

The next couple of weeks will be interesting from a foodplot perspective. I planted over two weeks ago ahead of a rain that never happened so my plots have nothing growing in them. It looks like some decent rain will hit them now, so I’m curious to see what kind of germination rates I get. I anticipate not great, especially in the plots where it looks like turkeys have been vacuuming up all the oats seeds that they could find.


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Golconda, born and raised. We own a decent amount of ground just west of town. I don't usually hunt public, but like I said I'd been watching that deer and his bachelor group since June. Seen them 3-5 times a week on my drive home. I watched him enter the field at 6:05 the evening before opening day and just had a gut feeling that he would do it again.


that's cool. I hunt south and north of town, I am one of those Out of State hunters. I love it up there. Been Hunting Ill since 2000, Been in Golconda for the last 10yrs. I hunt with friends on Private Ground. But will expand a little this year and check some public spots out. 
Going up Oct 18th top scout and hang stands then back in Nov to hunt hard for about 10 days


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Contender01 said:


> that's cool. I hunt south and north of town, I am one of those Out of State hunters. I love it up there. Been Hunting Ill since 2000, Been in Golconda for the last 10yrs. I hunt with friends on Private Ground. But will expand a little this year and check some public spots out.
> Going up Oct 18th top scout and hang stands then back in Nov to hunt hard for about 10 days


Might as well hunt when you come up on the 18th. Forecast shows a decent cold front moving through a couple days before that.


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Might as well hunt when you come up on the 18th. Forecast shows a decent cold front moving through a couple days before that.


we will be hunting, just our main goal is to prep for our Nov hunt. I usually come up opening week. But I am coaching my sons football team this year


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Finally some rain, this should perk my clover up and maybe help finish up my bean pods.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Contender01 said:


> we will be hunting, just our main goal is to prep for our Nov hunt. I usually come up opening week. But I am coaching my sons football team this year


It's been super warm, but the deer movement was phenomenal Sunday-Tuesday. Maybe had something to do with the moon? Lots of success stories down at the Dairy Barr. I'm still waiting on a pic, but a guy from somewhere down south killed a beast of a 9 pt Monday evening. Best of luck when you come up.


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> It's been super warm, but the deer movement was phenomenal Sunday-Tuesday. Maybe had something to do with the moon? Lots of success stories down at the Dairy Barr. I'm still waiting on a pic, but a guy from somewhere down south killed a beast of a 9 pt Monday evening. Best of luck when you come up.


thanks, love the burgers at that place. Hope we get some cool weather while we are up there 
the guys I hint with have not been hunting yet.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Contender01 said:


> thanks, love the burgers at that place. Hope we get some cool weather while we are up there
> the guys I hint with have not been hunting yet.


I worked at the Food Mart right after HS. I used to grind that burger lol.


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

tag


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

My Father (74) went out opening day to his little spot right outside of Chicago. Only day he was going to hunt this week because the weather was a bit colder. He didnt expect to see much but around 530 he had a 4 point come in chasing a doe and fawn. Doe and fawn ran off but he was able to get a shot at the buck. Arrow looked good but when I saw the blood, or what little blood there was, it was very watery and from my experience it looked like a neck hit. Deer never laid down in 250 yards and spotty blood. We never found him but I have every reason to think he lived from my experience. I think he hit a twig and deflected a bit. I guess your never too old for buck fever.


----------



## doughboy181 (Oct 2, 2010)

Headed down tomorrow night with my son for the youth hunt. The weather forecast isn't promising, but we'll give it a shot!


----------



## Bignasty175 (Aug 28, 2017)

Clinton Lake SRA needs to dump the antlerless requirement... the population is crap and way too many people are killing buttons to get their "doe" requirement out of the way. 

Keep it for Non-Resident only...


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks mature too me lol its not like our food plots didn't have enough problems stemming from the drought but now the neighbors cows are hammering them too 









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

bigt405 said:


> Looks mature too me lol its not like our food plots didn't have enough problems stemming from the drought but now the neighbors cows are hammering them too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno. Looks like it needs another year


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

i can't stand hunting when it's this warm ! We need some cool weather to get me in the mood !


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Doebuster said:


> i can't stand hunting when it's this warm ! We need some cool weather to get me in the mood !


X2... IV been seeing a lot of deer still but just hard to stay motivated with it so warm.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Went out last night. Saw a couple does and ended up put some turkey on the menu. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Got a nice doe on SUN AM before the heat. Got her to the locker plant before it got too awfully hot! 

Now that the freezer is full... can wait for a big boy come NOV. 

Good luck all and stay safe.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Saw a nice 3.5 Tuesday evening make a scrape along the cornfield at 25 yards. Followed by a 2.5 and 6 does.


----------



## dthogey (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm headed down later this week to set stands down in Southern Illinois. How are the chiggers and ticks? Has it been getting cold enough to knock them down? I will be hunting the second week in November.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Qtown Hunter (Sep 20, 2013)

dthogey said:


> I'm headed down later this week to set stands down in Southern Illinois. How are the chiggers and ticks? Has it been getting cold enough to knock them down? I will be hunting the second week in November.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'm in West Central Illinois and we had a cold snap yesterday. Got down to the upper 30's last night. However it is supposed to warm back up into the 70's this week. This year has been brutal so far. There has only been a couple of days to hunt when it wasn't hotter than hell. Got to 87 on Saturday. I sat last night and had a decent 3 year old following a couple does about 45 minutes before dark. Good luck this year. You'll want to bring some bug repellant for this weekend.


----------



## thetracker3 (Nov 3, 2015)

put down 2 turkeys last night. one with the chinese chisel tip and the other a chinese hypodermic. both around 20 yards


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

Been a good year for me so far. 2 hunts and 2 deer down. For some reason I don't think I can keep this average up. lol


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I am coming up Friday til Tuesday. Maybe see some good deer. Are most of you hunting morning or evening right now or both


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Foodplots are growing, actually look pretty good considering it didn’t rain for three weeks after I planted. 

Weather forecast looks great, I’m looking forward to the cool temps

Now, if I could just get a buck to walk past me who has been alive for more than 18 months that would be great. Even the trailcams have been slow for mature bucks, I haven’t gotten one on the trailcams that I’ve checked for almost a month, nothing but a parade of one and two year olds, one three year old, and none of the older ones that had been showing up. I still have a few thousand acres of standing corn around me though, and I haven’t moved into my best spots yet. So far, I’ve just hunted a couple of my fringe stands a few times to say that I’ve actually hunted.


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Seen some small scrapes this weekend hope to hunt this afternoon and in the morning. We have seen some doe around but no shooters yet just a few young bucks in the cowden area


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Went out this morning. No luck. Doesn't look like this afternoon is going to worth sitting. May still try it.


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

We in Shelby county hope the rain holds


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Scraping activity has really picked up the past couple days. This week should really ramp up the pre-rut activities. I rattled in 4 bucks the past couple days, all of them 1-2 year olds. With only having 1 tag left I'm being super selective.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

I went out Friday night and Saturday morning. Noticed scraping activity is starting to pick up. Got skunked Friday night but saw 4 does and 2 small bucks Saturday morning. The bucks were a 1 1/2 year old and a 2 1/2 year old. Neither buck seemed to concerned with eachother and they didn't give the does more than a look. With the cold front rolling through, I am thinking things will start picking up.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

I’m in joe Davies lots of scrapes opening up but also lots of standing corn


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

C Svach said:


> I’m in joe Davies lots of scrapes opening up but also lots of standing corn


So am I. Weather in Oct has been awful on weekends when I could hunt. I got skunked for both sits yesterday and no deer down in Oct. Won't be able to hunt until Nov. 3 at this point as I have to be out of town this coming weekend and slammed with work otherwise. Beans were out a while ago on my place and corn is more than half way out as of yesterday evening. It will be long gone before I get back in the woods. Have seen some tepid scrapes opening and have bucks working over a mock scrape of mine on camera. Lots of deer on camera but haven't been seeing them from stand with the crappy weather. I'm hoping the first couple of weeks of Nov. (when I have about 10 days of hunting planned) are nice and cool with high pressure (instead of the rainy, windy, warm nonsense we've had in October).


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Predator said:


> So am I. Weather in Oct has been awful on weekends when I could hunt. I got skunked for both sits yesterday and no deer down in Oct. Won't be able to hunt until Nov. 3 at this point as I have to be out of town this coming weekend and slammed with work otherwise. Beans were out a while ago on my place and corn is more than half way out as of yesterday evening. It will be long gone before I get back in the woods. Have seen some tepid scrapes opening and have bucks working over a mock scrape of mine on camera. Lots of deer on camera but haven't been seeing them from stand with the crappy weather. I'm hoping the first couple of weeks of Nov. (when I have about 10 days of hunting planned) are nice and cool with high pressure (instead of the rainy, windy, warm nonsense we've had in October).


Best of luck Pred. Weather looks to be taking a turn for the better mid next week...fingers/toes crossed that it holds...Sounds like we're on similar schedules this year...Best, JD


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Is this really the 'official'? I do not see the typical cast of characters lol.

Cold cold cold coming woo!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes thread is a bit dead. Lots of scrapes, new shooter on cam as of Sat. night and was there in around 7:30 Sunday morning. Finally getting some much need north wind. Temps look really good all next week. Nt sure if I need to dive in or hang tight for one more week to let things ramp up a bit. Almost all young buck on scrape pics.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Nothing get excited about for me lately. I haven't had a shooter on camera since the neighbors cows got loose and hammered the plots 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

this weekend looks good weather wise ....around here anyway


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Haven't seen a deer from my stand in over a week (maybe 3-4 hunts). Crops come out and things get turned upside down. Taking tomorrow & Wed off... then may take off Fri through Tues (highs in the 40's). Back at work for 3 days then till after gun season. Haven't touched my "good" stands yet... just been sitting close to field edges. Lots of good sign showing up, but just not moving during daylight. South winds kill me this time of year.

The last cool morning (37 degrees a week ago today), I did have a few little bucks (1.5's) feeling frisky and hanging around a couple of does.


----------



## kingofarchery (Sep 23, 2012)

What are the dates in the past where you feel like the rut has peaked?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

The ruts over it came early ! Lol usually November 3rd till the 12th is the best . As we all know Halloween till gun season is the time to be in the woods ! Looks like the weather is going to cool down . It should pick up !


----------



## Qtown Hunter (Sep 20, 2013)

kingofarchery said:


> What are the dates in the past where you feel like the rut has peaked?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like most of the midwest, I see most of the chasing the first two weeks in November. You'll start to see a little the end of this week, especially with the temps going down the way they are supposed to. It's getting closer by the day.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Had two small bucks harassing a couple does with their fawns yesterday afternoon. And a new scrape showed up about 20 yards from my treestand, straight downwind of course when I hunt that stand with a N-NW wind. 

The good news is that I saw the biggest buck of the year from my treestand, the bad news is that he was a two year old ten pointer that probably topped out at 110”. Good frame, decent tine length, no mass. If he lives, he should be a good one in two more years.


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

I e been out a few times, killled a doe opening evening. Just been to hot for a lot of movement to happen during shooting hours, I have tons of buck pics at night though. Hopefully with the rain and break in the weather now things will turn around.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Watched a 140's 10 point chase does all over the place Saturday evening. 
Also my little half acre food plot went from 4 scrapes on the field edge to 17 scrapes over a week period. Daylight and borderline shooting time pictures are increasing. 

Oh yeah, I also whiffed on a 40 yard shot Saturday night. Shot over this guy while he worked a scrape.








Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh man I wish I was going to be out there this weekend!

Rex - that just means you'll get a bigger one when you connect.

Good luck all... should be good w/ the weather changes!


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

considering burning a vaca day Friday, seems like a good day with temps falling and barom rising sharply


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

Took this morning off work to hunt, had deer all around me, passed on everything though nothing big enough to shoot but this temp drop sure has the deer activity increasing with the amount of scrapes and rubs I found this morning. Hopefully captain hook shows up tonight


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

I was fortunate enough to kill my #1 target this year on Sunday night in the rain with my cousin behind the camera. I passed this buck several times last year as he strangely seemed to follow me around. He gained quit a bit this year and I am beyond excited to have shot him after seeing him reach maturity. This buck means the most to me out of all the others I've shot over the years. I'm looking forward to putting this story and hunt together for a future Team Radical episode on our YouTube channel. 









More pictures at link below.

https://www.facebook.com/radical.outdoors/posts/1515492985202839


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

HeartBreak3r said:


> I was fortunate enough to kill my #1 target this year on Sunday night in the rain with my cousin behind the camera. I passed this buck several times last year as he strangely seemed to follow me around. He gained quit a bit this year and I am beyond excited to have shot him after seeing him reach maturity. This buck means the most to me out of all the others I've shot over the years. I'm looking forward to putting this story and hunt together for a future Team Radical episode on our YouTube channel.
> 
> View attachment 6279951
> 
> ...


Congratulations, what a great buck! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like someone should have practiced a little more with their bow during the off season [emoji15]









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Congrats on the buck HeartBreak3r

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Been approached several times here recently by people asking for permission to hunt. I can't believe how petty some people are. I just had a guy from Lake Charles, LA tell me i was selfish to tell him and his friends no. "There's no way you can hunt all that yourself. It's just selfish to say no." He came back 24 hours later to ask permission to cross my ground to access some public. You can imagine my answer.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Been approached several times here recently by people asking for permission to hunt. I can't believe how petty some people are. I just had a guy from Lake Charles, LA tell me i was selfish to tell him and his friends no. "There's no way you can hunt all that yourself. It's just selfish to say no." He came back 24 hours later to ask permission to cross my ground to access some public. You can imagine my answer.


Pretty crazy to imagine someone saying that. My first time in the woods will be Saturday morning and I have a strong suspicion it will be game on. Low temp and high pressure.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Been approached several times here recently by people asking for permission to hunt. I can't believe how petty some people are. I just had a guy from Lake Charles, LA tell me i was selfish to tell him and his friends no. "There's no way you can hunt all that yourself. It's just selfish to say no." He came back 24 hours later to ask permission to cross my ground to access some public. You can imagine my answer.


That's just crazy smh

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Been approached several times here recently by people asking for permission to hunt. I can't believe how petty some people are. I just had a guy from Lake Charles, LA tell me i was selfish to tell him and his friends no. "There's no way you can hunt all that yourself. It's just selfish to say no." He came back 24 hours later to ask permission to cross my ground to access some public. You can imagine my answer.


These friggin people have lost there minds ! I had a friend tell me it wasn't fair that I had a nice farm to hunt all by myself ! I informed him that bow hunting wasn't a team sport !!! Ther like a bunch of little baby's !


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Doebuster said:


> These friggin people have lost there minds ! I had a friend tell me it wasn't fair that I had a nice farm to hunt all by myself ! I informed him that bow hunting wasn't a team sport !!! Ther like a bunch of little baby's !


Everyone these days wants something for free and actually believe they are entitled to what you have without the hard work, time and money you have invested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

bigt405 said:


> Everyone these days wants something for free and actually believe they are entitled to what you have without the hard work, time and money you have invested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. I told him that there's actually a few of us that hunt the farm. Some family members and a couple close friends. The thing is, every single person who hunts our farm puts in some work. Whether it be helping with the cows, hanging stands...etc. If he had been more congenial during the first visit I would have considered allowing him and his friends to use our farm for access. Absolutely no way now.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

On another note, seen 4 decent bucks on my commute today. All 2-3 year old and on the move. It's going to be an exciting weekend.


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

My Oct trip got canceled, due to my hunting partners father in law having to have emergency Trip BI pass on the day we were leaving. So now I am counting down the days to Nov 2nd. Looking at staying until the 10th or so.
As far as these out of state guys expecting something for free that is uncalled for. Not sure of everyone's situation but this is ours.
The farm I hunt I paid to hunt it the first year, Became great friends with the guys and now they allow us to come up anytime we would like. 
Note: 
I do not have deep pockets but I understand the value, of what I am getting to hunt.
In return all of the guys and their friends are welcome to come Fish/Duck hunt in South Louisiana open invite unless its the 1st 2 weeks of Nov.
They usually come a few time a year.
I have places to stay for free, and we feed them well (Crawfish/Shrimp/Crabs/Gumbo).
When we come up we feed them again and bring all the seafood they want.
Also we buy 3 to 5 loc ons every year for the farm and hang them for everyone to hunt

attached a few pics from one of the trips this year. Its not deer but this is what we do waiting on deer season


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Contender01 said:


> My Oct trip got canceled, due to my hunting partners father in law having to have emergency Trip BI pass on the day we were leaving. So now I am counting down the days to Nov 2nd. Looking at staying until the 10th or so.
> As far as these out of state guys expecting something for free that is uncalled for. Not sure of everyone's situation but this is ours.
> The farm I hunt I paid to hunt it the first year, Became great friends with the guys and now they allow us to come up anytime we would like.
> Note:
> ...


Quite right. We have a similar situation with a couple guys from AL. Met them at the gas station several years ago and now we're great friends. My OP wasn't indicative of all NR, in fact similar events have happened with other locals too. Just blew my mind that someone would literally say "You're being selfish."


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Quite right. We have a similar situation with a couple guys from AL. Met them at the gas station several years ago and now we're great friends. My OP wasn't indicative of all NR, in fact similar events have happened with other locals too. Just blew my mind that someone would literally say "You're being selfish."


Agree, I know people that think you owe them and that's not cool in my book.


----------



## moej (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll be in a tree with a bow for the first time in about 4 years on Saturday. To say I am excited is an understatement. Invite to a lease down in Williamson County came as a welcome surprise after just doing a favor for a buddy. Spent the last few months getting a new cam on my old Mathews Switchback, getting it tuned up, and shooting. Back to being confident out to 40 yards. Weather is looking perfect. I can't wait!!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Been very slow here.


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

So this weekend is it best to set up on a cut been field it better in the timber. . Just looki mg for some tips I am coming up Friday Morning and hitting it Friday afternoon and sat for sure


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> Been very slow here.



I’ve seen quite a few deer, I’m pretty pleased with the overall numbers that are on the farm. But the mature bucks have been nonexistent so I haven’t gone out much. Starting Friday afternoon though, I’m going to spend a lot more time in the treestand. I wouldn’t hate it if a bunch of corn gets taken out over the next few days.


----------



## Jwterry3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Spoke to some guys who are in my area (Brown County) this week.....Half the crops around them are out and they are seeing deer last two days with the cooler temps but nothing big yet.

Weather has been horrible for them 80s one day / rain all day one day / 40mph winds one day......they are battling through.

Seen several decent 2-3yr olds and one huge 10 that has stayed out of range.

I go in 9 days...hopefully the big guys are out then.


----------



## Deke23 (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll be out there in 10 days and I can't wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama1 (Aug 5, 2016)

headed up Friday and will be up through Nov 4. Hoping this front coming through this weekend will get them on the move! good luck to everyone and safe hunting!


----------



## IllinoisRed (Jul 11, 2017)

had 2 small bucks chasing does under me this morning in South Central Illinois. the time is about here. Big boys still not showing much interest yet from what ive seen, daylight activity slowly increasing . movement has been off the charts the last couple days. I will be pulling the first all day sit on Saturday.


----------



## Balzerbuck (Oct 28, 2010)

3 chasing in north central at 1130 but no big boys...biggest was 115 and he locked her down in the CRP.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

My hunt starts at 2:00 PM Tomorrow…Morgan County!


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

Bucks are definitely move around my area, I got home late from work today I decided to take a drive around couple pieces of my property. Within a matter of minutes I spotted three of my target bucks from camera pics and finally got the opportunity to see in person Just how big they really are. Captain Hook is definitely on my target list but besides that I was just amazed at how many deer I actually seen within 30 minutes. Captain Hook is definitely on my target list but besides that I was just amazed at how many deer I actually seen within 30 minutes. I could definitely tell with his temperature drop and the phase of the moon, The activity of deer has increased dramatically over a weeks time. I will be in stand tomorrow evening, Now the problem is which stand do I choose.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

I drew a bobcat permit! Now if I can luck out and have one meander by me...after I receive my permit in the mail.

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179 (Dec 1, 2008)

Regohio said:


> My hunt starts at 2:00 PM Tomorrow…Morgan County!


You hunting with an outfitter in Morgan Co? I grew up there and still have family on the north side of the county. Some great bucks there!


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

rfeather said:


> I drew a bobcat permit! Now if I can luck out and have one meander by me...after I receive my permit in the mail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


Saw the first bobcat of my life today from the stand. Pretty cool experience


----------



## jhill56 (Jul 22, 2014)

bigt405 said:


> Looks like someone should have practiced a little more with their bow during the off season
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sucks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks like some good weather coming to Illinois in next 10 days. Im looking forward to returning for my 3rd straight year. I have yet to catch a good cold snap and the bucks getting really ramped up. Will be leaving a week from Friday to hunt SW area. Best of luck to all those in the woods. Hunt hard hunt safe.. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Getting excited. Ive been blessed with a truly great friend. I’ve been hunting with a buddy on his farms since 1989. Will be there from 3 Nov through 12 November. Feel like The timing may be right this year!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

meatmissile said:


> Looks like some good weather coming to Illinois in next 10 days. Im looking forward to returning for my 3rd straight year. I have yet to catch a good cold snap and the bucks getting really ramped up. Will be leaving a week from Friday to hunt SW area. Best of luck to all those in the woods. Hunt hard hunt safe..
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


You are catching it right this year. Plenty of action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deke23 (Oct 23, 2006)

Regohio said:


> My hunt starts at 2:00 PM Tomorrow…Morgan County!


Good luck Regohio! I'll be in Morgan Country from 4th to 12th! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

Regohio said:


> My hunt starts at 2:00 PM Tomorrow…Morgan County!


I'l be out in morgan county all weekend as well, good luck! Shoot me a PM if you want to share activity reports.


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Any one using any buck bombs or drag rags as of yet or what you using to refreshing up scrapes


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Dunno if my weather app is messed up, but it shows a warm up mid next week for southern IL. Highs 65-70 lows only mid 50s.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Dunno if my weather app is messed up, but it shows a warm up mid next week for southern IL. Highs 65-70 lows only mid 50s.


Mine shows some great looking weather. Its been 50s and 80s last 2 years ive been there. Of course you only gotta be right 50% of the time to be considerd a good accurate weather man.,









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

Headed down to Schuyler co tonight for the weekend and we’ll be headed back down next Thursday till the 12th should be a good time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILbaber (Nov 1, 2016)

Leaving Sunday for Brown County. Be there through gun season. Pumped is an understatement.


----------



## kingofarchery (Sep 23, 2012)

Headed to southeastern Illinois nov10-19. Hopefully see good action. Worried I might miss the majority of chasing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

kingofarchery said:


> Headed to southeastern Illinois nov10-19. Hopefully see good action. Worried I might miss the majority of chasing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get a firearms tag as well?


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

meatmissile said:


> RidgeNinja91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno if my weather app is messed up, but it shows a warm up mid next week for southern IL. Highs 65-70 lows only mid 50s.
> ...


Very true lol


----------



## kingofarchery (Sep 23, 2012)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Did you get a firearms tag as well?


Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

It kicked off big time in NW Illinois yesterday.


----------



## logomount (Sep 23, 2015)

Headed to Vermont (Fulton County) Monday and will start hunting Tuesday! Killed a 162 Gross last year so I'm hoping to top that this year. If not though it's always an awesome time.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

The rut is on!


Just kidding, wanted to be the first to say it. Watched a couple of 1.5 year olds harassing does tonight. One day closer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

No big bucks showed up tonight but a little 4 pointer sure showed interest in the boss, wind was horrible tonight. As I was leaving in the truck there stood Captain Hook again in the field staring at me, that’s 2 nights in a row I’ve seen him from the truck, ugh if it was only on stand. Good thing the rut is starting up.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

No buck movement in Shelby that I have seen. Had a doe and 3 fawns come by on cut corn at 5:10 this evening. One of the does got a ride in the truck:wink:


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

wacker stacker said:


> No buck movement in Shelby that I have seen. Had a doe and 3 fawns come by on cut corn at 5:10 this evening. One of the does got a ride in the truck:wink:


what part of shelby are you in wacker I hunt and live in the south east corner. I drove around yesterday evening and see a ton of deer and the 3 bucks im after. Set in stand tonight and 2- 4 pointers, i figured I would of seen more deer but hey its hunting.


----------



## duckhunter92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anyone hunt around chester? If so was seeing if can get any information on it thanks guys


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

msvet06 said:


> what part of shelby are you in wacker I hunt and live in the south east corner. I drove around yesterday evening and see a ton of deer and the 3 bucks im after. Set in stand tonight and 2- 4 pointers, i figured I would of seen more deer but hey its hunting.


I hunt just west of sigel and neoga along the little wabash in multiple spots.


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I am out near cowden


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

Cant wait to get out this weekend. Weather looks great. Hoping to finally see some big boys on cam. I only have 2 this year. Fulton county! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

duckhunter92 said:


> Does anyone hunt around chester? If so was seeing if can get any information on it thanks guys


Hunting just north of there now. Just north-east of Randolph countylake state park.


----------



## Airforcehunter1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Excited like a pig in sh*t to get home from my posting in Germany to bow hunt Jefferson County. Been Active Duty for 12.5 years, and still plan my leave every year around early November to get back for bow season. Hope these low temps kick off some seeking and fighting. My experience is first week of November on the farm is the best time for cracking the rattling antlers


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Heading to a spot close to work this afternoon. Then heading to the Family Farm tomorrow morning to chase this big guy. Hopefully this rain, then cold coming in tomorrow will kick start things. They are starting to hit scrape lines in the day light now around 8:00 a.m.


----------



## Deke23 (Oct 23, 2006)

Airforcehunter1 said:


> Excited like a pig in sh*t to get home from my posting in Germany to bow hunt Jefferson County. Been Active Duty for 12.5 years, and still plan my leave every year around early November to get back for bow season. Hope these low temps kick off some seeking and fighting. My experience is first week of November on the farm is the best time for cracking the rattling antlers


Good luck and thank you for your service! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

wacker stacker said:


> I hunt just west of sigel and neoga along the little wabash in multiple spots.


We must be neighbors, I hunt on my family farm just west of neoga and north of trowbridge.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey SOILHunter good luck and send that buck my way if you don't mind!

Congrats on a great buck rfeather!


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

DMcDowell said:


> Hey SOILHunter good luck and send that buck my way if you don't mind!
> 
> Congrats on a great buck rfeather!



Thanks! But I do mind! LOL.

Camera's have been loaded with decent bucks this year, I've held off on killing quite a few the past few seasons and it has paid off. Best deer we've had on property for a while.


----------



## Jwterry3 (Jul 4, 2012)

rfeather said:


> View attachment 6282715
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work sir


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice, Rex!!!

Is that the same buck you missed a few days ago????


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

SOILHunter489 said:


> Thanks! But I do mind! LOL.
> 
> Camera's have been loaded with decent bucks this year, I've held off on killing quite a few the past few seasons and it has paid off. Best deer we've had on property for a while.


Great to hear! Post some pictures when you get one tagged.


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

Going to give the AM a shot, haven't been able to make it out yet this week, nice and cold here! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks like weather man has already changed his thoughts for last few days if next week.. [emoji35] mild temps and rain looks to be on the menu. First of this coming week looks really good for hunting .

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

yamahaman1344 said:


> Going to give the AM a shot, haven't been able to make it out yet this week, nice and cold here!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Saw three small bucks two were making scrapes, and a couple of does. Seeing some better bucks on cams, but still mainly night time activity for the bigger bucks.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjco (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone in SE IL? I just moved to IL earlier this year and live in Monroe County. Would like to make a few friends / bow hunting buddies if there's anyone in the area. I've been hunting public land this year but would be interested in going in on a lease or joining a hunting club if there's anything available.


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Saw 8 does this morning, and 2 dogs on the loose.. but they didn’t appear to run any out. Can’t wait for the leaves to get knocked off. Off to a wedding this evening.... give it another go tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrozzi (Oct 7, 2017)

Hunted night and morning Sunday-Saturday first two days were slow Tuesday-Saturday saw shooter bucks every sit. 

Drew back on a decent 10 that ran in on me quick before I could judge him, ended up letting him walk. The big boys are moving during the day it’s time to be out. Schuyler co... GL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Still nothing doin around Shelby.
.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I got a question for you Illinois res hunters. Since i am buying an archery only hunting lic. , will i have to buy a gun hunting permit to shoot coyotes with a rifle while i am there hunting next week?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Nothing but doe's and small bucks here.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

meatmissile said:


> I got a question for you Illinois res hunters. Since i am buying an archery only hunting lic. , will i have to buy a gun hunting permit to shoot coyotes with a rifle while i am there hunting next week?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure the general hunting license is valid for coyotes. Shouldn't need a gun permit, but as always call the IDNR to verify


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

meatmissile said:


> I got a question for you Illinois res hunters. Since i am buying an archery only hunting lic. , will i have to buy a gun hunting permit to shoot coyotes with a rifle while i am there hunting next week?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


You will need a non resident hunting license with habitat stamp.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

squid77 said:


> You will need a non resident hunting license with habitat stamp.


Ok ty, i pretty sure thats part of what i have to buy all together as i also get turkey tags when i buy my archery lic. every year. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

squid77 said:


> You will need a non resident hunting license with habitat stamp.


But you have to buy that in order to get the bow tag, so you should be covered


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

squid77 said:


> But you have to buy that in order to get the bow tag, so you should be covered


Yes sir, thats what i was thinking aswell. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Just does friday at my place, skunked yesterday morning, but what an afternoon. Had a monster shooter at 45 yards at 3:30pm moving fast, saw 2 young bucks sparring, and grunted in a nice shooter at 5pm but he got to close, 18 yards face to face with a stare down. F&$K! Couldn't draw and spooked off. 6 bucks and 2 does seen but no rutting activity. 3 bucks were in a bachelor group


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Last night had an awesome sit. Seen maybe 25 deer 1 shooter chasing some doe around and some smaller bucks in cutt bean fields all afternoon from 3pm til dark. Had a nice 8 pt walk downwind of me at 25 years with wind blowing right in his nose at 10-15 mph never look up. I am a believer in evercalm.


----------



## Jwterry3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Leave in 4 days for a week in the mt sterling area (west central ill)......my contact states "most parts" of the crops are out...not sure what that means?

Rolling in late week to hang our sets etc...I have been tracking the wind the last 3 weeks and it seems alittle all over the place. Is a west wind the predominate direction in Nov?

Trying t think through stand placement./


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Typically we get a steady NW wind but we’ve had some crazy weather lately. That west wind killed me this weekend, just don’t have too many stands for that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

We will be coming in Friday night/Saturday morning. Set up camper,get a nap buy lic and go scout. Weather looks like warming trend fist of next week. Hoping it will turn for the colder. Looking forward to sitting and relaxing away from my everyday worries. Killin a big deer will just be gravy on my taters. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

I haven’t been out for a few days but just got home and quite a few does standing in the cut corn field still had there yearlings with them, so that’s definitely telling me there not being pushed yet. Rubs and scrape activity has picked up big time so won’t be long and the fun starts.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I had a forkhorn push a doe past me tonight. A two year old 8 pointer came through a few minutes later grunting up a storm. The forkhorn came back alone after about 30 minutes. I never saw the doe and 8 pointer again. 

That’s the ruttiest thing I’ve seen so far this year. Although I have had two new bucks show up on the trailcams in the last week. Still no corn coming out on the farm I hunt or the farms that border it.


----------



## Birddog-445 (Jul 4, 2016)

Saw two 130” running together this AM new scapes and rubs popping up daily. North Central IL.


----------



## GSPsnFORDs (May 6, 2011)

Had a fork horn and small 2.5yr. old 8 pt running does like crazy this morning. Then saw a 3.5 yr. 130" 9 running a doe through a neighbors yard this evening. Heard more running in my timber tonight when I walked out to my pole barn. Central IL.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Jwterry3 said:


> Leave in 4 days for a week in the mt sterling area (west central ill)......my contact states "most parts" of the crops are out...not sure what that means?
> 
> Rolling in late week to hang our sets etc...I have been tracking the wind the last 3 weeks and it seems alittle all over the place. Is a west wind the predominate direction in Nov?
> 
> Trying t think through stand placement./


Right now the wind is going in circles around me.  

Having a hard time hunting this year for some reason. Hard a nice 10 at 20 yards and saw me draw. Yesterday nice eight 35 yards broadside half way up my tree. Passed 5 forkys over the last five sits.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

My brother saw a 130 to 140 ish following a small 8 and some slick heads Sunday morning. I am not seeing crap. Headed out here in a few.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Plenty good deer running by me. Had slot of sightings over the weekend. It's going to be torture working all week and a Saturday.


----------



## IllinoisRed (Jul 11, 2017)

Bucks running around chasing does everywhere here in Western IL the last couple days. Seen multiple shooters and tons of small to med bucks. Its time to be in the tree get em while they are hot! Shot this 8 chasing a doe and as he was fending off a smaller buck. Weather has been awesome as we haven't had cold late October weather in a few years. Bang some horns together and get that can call ready!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice buck !!! Seen a nice one sat.pushing some does . Killed a doe last night . it was a beautiful evening love this cooler weather !


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

Good heavy set looking buck, it always seems to start with the 3 yr and under bucks chasing before the big boys start. Just looked at the forecast for the week &#55357;&#56897; rain and more rain with warmer temps. Still going out though, can’t kill anything from the couch.


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe (Sep 28, 2013)

Made it out a few times in the last week, seeing plenty of deer just nothing big yet. Last Wednesday had a 3.5yr 8pt 130s come by me following a yearling buck. Have mock scrapes setup but no 4.5+ yet to visit them. Hunting a new piece of ground this year so we will see.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Last buck I saw was a forky 8 days ago.............Im scratching my head...................


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Went in South Eastern IL last night. One 4 point and 3 does. Buck came out after 2 does feeding, never pushed them. Went into a small finger off of the main woods, came back an hour later and hit the scrape line for a bit then disappeared. A few decent bucks have been shot over the weekend. Going to give it a shot in Richland County tomorrow morning, then probably done until Sunday.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Leaving in 4 days headed to SW illinois. I will try and keep an update of activity as I can. Hoping weather will cooperate. Best of luck to those hunting this week.. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Last night on stand was one of those days when deer are everywhere, and can't remember when I've witnessed this before November. Small bucks mostly, but also watched a high and tight buck I've been watching for 3 years sneaking through. This morning was dead for me. Glad I moved my bowhuntcation up a week this year! But, I'm off work till the 10th (hope I don't need it and can go fishing instead). DeWitt county


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Doe and 2 fawns, forky, and a 2.5 yr old 8 cruising this morning. 1 forky last night.


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

leaving friday for clark county. going to be down there for 2 weeks.

just going to glass the fields saturday morning, and sit the edges until the bad weather sunday through tuesday (current forecast) moves in. thats when i plan to check a couple wooded areas and hang stands (wind/rain).


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe (Sep 28, 2013)

rober2wt said:


> leaving friday for clark county. going to be down there for 2 weeks.
> 
> just going to glass the fields saturday morning, and sit the edges until the bad weather sunday through tuesday (current forecast) moves in. thats when i plan to check a couple wooded areas and hang stands (wind/rain).



Good luck! I just live a few counties over from clark.


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Went into work early, left early, now on stand for the evening. Beautiful night, and they are shelling corn directly to the West of me, hoping for some action!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Been in a tree since 4. Already seen 10-12 deer. All does. They're moving around here for sure. This is in actual southern IL (below Rt. 13)


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Been in a tree since 4. Already seen 10-12 deer. All does. They're moving around here for sure. This is in actual southern IL (below Rt. 13)


That is true Southern Illinois, what county? I’m in Richland. South of 50, West of 130. Coworker killed a nice buck last night. Was hanging around with a spike buck. His son said if wasn’t the bruiser in the area so he wasn’t angry with him lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjco (Oct 19, 2016)

Had a small buck come within 12 yds yesterday morning. Have to take an antlerless deer first where I'm hunting so I couldn't take a shot, but being new to bowhunting it was pretty intense being that close!


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

SOILHunter489 said:


> RidgeNinja91 said:
> 
> 
> > Been in a tree since 4. Already seen 10-12 deer. All does. They're moving around here for sure. This is in actual southern IL (below Rt. 13)
> ...


God's Country - Pope County. Ended up seeing close to 30 deer with several being 2 and 3 year old bucks. Not much rutting activity, they fed right beside does.


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

3 small bucks and 5 does tonight. I have an epic fight with my 2 best bucks on video. Wow!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

mb41 said:


> Nice, Rex!!!
> 
> Is that the same buck you missed a few days ago????


No, this one is actually smaller. ..lol. This year I chose not to be too picky. I leave the 11th for a trip and won't be back until the 20th. 
But, I believe a trip to Walmart is in my future for another set of fun tags, just in case. 

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

Will be packed up and headed out at 2am in the morning, Weather doing not look great but I will still be sitting in a stand by tomorrow afternoon.
Cant wait to see all of my buddies, the 2 farms have not been hunted yet. And we really did not run cameras this year. So it will be a surprise when we get there.

good luck to everyone


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this evening. I've got the perfect wind for one of my favorite stands on my #2 property. I didn't touch the area for all of October so pressure has been zero. A few years ago I left this particular stand until late October and shot a mature 8 pointer on my first sit. I'm hoping for a repeat!


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

I pulled cards on one of the cameras on a scrape line on my way in yesterday afternoon. Big guys are still not coming out until 9 P.M. or later, but some younger decent bucks were moving at 1:00 P.M. on the 27th, and then a lot more hitting it at 6:00 P.M. Hopefully big guys will show up in daylight here soon before gun season rolls around.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

SOILHunter489 said:


> I pulled cards on one of the cameras on a scrape line on my way in yesterday afternoon. Big guys are still not coming out until 9 P.M. or later, but some younger decent bucks were moving at 1:00 P.M. on the 27th, and then a lot more hitting it at 6:00 P.M. Hopefully big guys will show up in daylight here soon before gun season rolls around.


My intel is similar. I have 2 cams on scrapes and mature deer are using them 9:30-midnight and then feeding in standing beans 12-daylight.


----------



## jrozzi (Oct 7, 2017)

Buck down in Schuyler shot last night wasn’t sure so I came back today wasn’t 100 yards away rattled in with another nice 8 my first buck with a bow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofarchery (Sep 23, 2012)

SOILHunter489 said:


> That is true Southern Illinois, what county? I’m in Richland. South of 50, West of 130. Coworker killed a nice buck last night. Was hanging around with a spike buck. His son said if wasn’t the bruiser in the area so he wasn’t angry with him lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be in Edwards county on the 9th. Hoping for some good rut activity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deke23 (Oct 23, 2006)

jrozzi said:


> Buck down in Schuyler shot last night wasn’t sure so I came back today wasn’t 100 yards away rattled in with another nice 8 my first buck with a bow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great buck, congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

Rober2wt -Leaving Tuesday for Clark County, where about? Hopefully they be rolling!!


----------



## K9Zoey (Feb 4, 2015)

Fulton County forecast for Monday looks amazing. Huge temperature drop after the rain on Sunday......


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

hunter2012 said:


> Rober2wt -Leaving Tuesday for Clark County, where about? Hopefully they be rolling!!


What part of Clark county? I hunt in southern Clark County


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, October was boring and unproductive. 

Starting tomorrow, I’m going to spend most of the next two weeks trying to make November much more interesting.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

SOILHunter489 said:


> That is true Southern Illinois, what county? I’m in Richland. South of 50, West of 130. Coworker killed a nice buck last night. Was hanging around with a spike buck. His son said if wasn’t the bruiser in the area so he wasn’t angry with him lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is right about where I am SOILHunter. South of 50 and westbof 130. Close to county lines. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Been slow for me in Monroe County.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Doe and fawn on standing beans this evening......still pretty slow here in Shelby.


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

I havent see crap, taking a few days off to regoup and plan for the full rut.


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone use a drag rag during the rut if so what's good to use


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

K9Zoey said:


> Fulton County forecast for Monday looks amazing. Huge temperature drop after the rain on Sunday......


Some deer are gonna hit the ground Monday for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I and my hunting party has seen lots of rutting, pushing activity over the last 2 days by some mature bucks. It is definitely picking up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Was gonna hit some public up by Carbondale today. Get to the pull-in and someone has left a gut pile right where it meets the highway. It's a super narrow pull-in, so it's literally impossible to get in there without running directly over the pile. Some people.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Was gonna hit some public up by Carbondale today. Get to the pull-in and someone has left a gut pile right where it meets the highway. It's a super narrow pull-in, so it's literally impossible to get in there without running directly over the pile. Some people.


Probably one of your locals trying to ward off the incoming rut out of state rush this week. Maybe coyotes will have it cleaned up

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Quiet evening in the rain last night. One 2 1/2 yo and one doe. Weekend looks craptastic with warm and rain. Next week looks amazing.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

meatmissile said:


> Probably one of your locals trying to ward off the incoming rut out of state rush this week. Maybe coyotes will have it cleaned up
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Very well could be. Never know though, the people get a little weird the closer you get to SIU. I'm not considered "local" up here so who knows LOL.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Passed a 3.5 last night that was feeding calmly on standing corn in the drizzle. 2 small bucks then Doe n Fawn. Hopefully one of my kids will get a chance at him on the 17th. I enjoyed the hunt though.Looking forward to tomorrow morning.


----------



## turkeyhuntr4 (Oct 21, 2017)

Just got back from 4 days in Adams County in West Central, IL, rut activity was practically non existent other than scrapes being used and more popping up. Still a week to two away in my opinion. Not much daylight movement from anything other than two year old bucks.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

turkeyhuntr4 said:


> Just got back from 4 days in Adams County in West Central, IL, rut activity was practically non existent other than scrapes being used and more popping up. Still a week to two away in my opinion. Not much daylight movement from anything other than two year old bucks.


Same thing I'm currently experiencing. Virtually all my pics from cameras hung over scrapes are at night. Daylight pics are all of 1-2 year old deer. Had bucks and does feeding side by side two nights ago with no chasing or pushing.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Still slow. Saw 2 does this morning and this guy.


----------



## Jwterry3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Trek begins in the am...headed out for 6 days Sat-Friday


----------



## TeamIdeal (Oct 17, 2016)

not really looking forward to the warm weather this weekend. guess I'll go ride the dirt bike lol. planning to take off next Thur and sit in a tree until Sun. things should be picking up by then.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

wacker stacker said:


> Still slow. Saw 2 does this morning and this guy.
> View attachment 6288617


Nice job WS,,im hoping to help thin the population when i get there Saturday morning.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Lots of action morning and evening so far. Come on big boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetracker3 (Nov 3, 2015)

on public ground tonight. seen 4 does and a buck pushing 2 of them around couldnt see size. ready for cold weather again


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

It's getting to be that time of year... I'm planning to sit as many hours as I can stand FRI - SUN, regardless of the weather.

I've seen big bucks out cruising in years past during 70* and strong S winds... so weather be darned... I'm hittin it!

Good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## jones405 (Jul 30, 2014)

Saw 2 shooters chasing does last night. Seen 3 bucks and 8 does

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Ahhhhhh... last day at work till Thanksgiving week for 2 days. Not thrilled about the weekend weather, but sounds like next week should hit it just right!!!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

One more 8 hour shift,senior night at the high school for my daughter, then im headed west. Its like Christmas in my brain today. Should be in S Illinois by 8am tomorrow. I will post any news i can give once i get some cameras checked and stands set. Good luck to all those in tha tree this week. 14 days of no work. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## IllinoisRed (Jul 11, 2017)

3 small bucks crusing & 4 does headed to bed at first light so far in SW Illinois this morning


----------



## bowman81 (Sep 28, 2017)

Any big bucks tight behind a doe yet? I took off Nov 9 from work, but If it starts heating up more I can push it sooner. I am in central Illinois btw


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

Lots of small bucks cruising here in Fulton co. 1st part of the week we saw small bucks chasing, the biggest was around 140 but most 120 and smaller. The last 2/3 days looks like it turned off. I watched bucks and does feed together and didnt show any interest in chasing


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

stockcarkid3 said:


> Lots of small bucks cruising here in Fulton co. 1st part of the week we saw small bucks chasing, the biggest was around 140 but most 120 and smaller. The last 2/3 days looks like it turned off. I watched bucks and does feed together and didnt show any interest in chasing


same thing here in SW Indiana. Even the 1.5 yr olds aren't pushing does the last 2 days. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

My buddy shot this one this morning chasing a doe. We were hunting my ground and have been running several camera but had never seen him before.


----------



## bowman81 (Sep 28, 2017)

wacker stacker said:


> View attachment 6289493
> 
> My buddy shot this one this morning chasing a doe. We were hunting my ground and have been running several camera but had never seen him before.


Awesome buck! What part of the state?


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Still haven’t seen a buck from the stand this season that I want to shoot. I feel like I’m still waiting for the season to get started.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Great buck wacker, congratulations to your buddy!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

bowman81 said:


> Awesome buck! What part of the state?


Killed in South east Shelby co.


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

Shot this morning checking a mock scrape I made a couple days ago.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

squid77 said:


> Shot this morning checking a mock scrape I made a couple days ago.
> View attachment 6289799


Good job squid77

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Went out this evening and had 10 does funnel out into the cut corn and bean I was on. I swear not a single one was a fawn and there wasn't a buck in sight. Craziness.


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

KC-IL said:


> Ahhhhhh... last day at work till Thanksgiving week for 2 days. Not thrilled about the weekend weather, but sounds like next week should hit it just right!!!


^^^ This^^^
Enjoy your time off
This week has been dead for me DeWitt county- come on mon,tue,wed.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Still can't believe how slow the past couple days have been for me. Ridiculous


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

I sat all day and saw 2 little bucks on a farm that hasn't been hunted this year yet. 2 buddies 1 county away saw 2 mature bucks with does and over 35 deer combined yesterday evening. Makes a guy wonder sometimes

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

The humidity is brutal at the farm. I'm completely drenched and I only walked like 400 yards in pants and a t-shirt. Kept my jacket in my pack. Already kind of wish I'd stayed in bed.


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

Out in Morgan county and it's been real slow. Only movement so far this AM has been tree rats and coyotes before light. Picked up a few smaller farms to hunt in scott county and going to put the cams out this afternoon. Rut activity on the farm in Christian county has been much better. 

I only get to hunt weekends and this weather is killing me.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

8 seen this morning. No rutting activity. Small bucks cruising together, does with fawns.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> The humidity is brutal at the farm. I'm completely drenched and I only walked like 400 yards in pants and a t-shirt. Kept my jacket in my pack. Already kind of wish I'd stayed in bed.


Shoulda stayed home. Got skunked. That's a real rarity on the farm.


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

No action this morning. Quite a few different bucks on camera in the last 4 days. Most have been at night. Looking forward to next week. Good luck!


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Finally starting to see a few mature bucks on camera starting to cruise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

Man I'm starting to feel better about getting skunked in Whiteside this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tylerscott (Aug 8, 2016)

Randolph county has been dead. Very few deer being seen during daylight hours, I’ve seen small bucks still in bachelor groups and doe with fawns in the last few days. Somethings gotta give.


----------



## Birddog-445 (Jul 4, 2016)

Saw six different bucks tonight all cruising picked bean field. One nice 140 ish 9 point bumping does at last light lost interest quick and ended up pushing other bucks of the field. All the bucks were responding great to grunt call and horns.One of my better nights in a long time.First time hunting out of a Double Bull Blind with my 9 and 13 year old boys. Vacation starts Monday, should be a great week. Highs in the 40’s lows in the 20’s Perfect. North Central Illinois


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Skunked tonight. Been pretty slow.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Long drive and camp set up took most of our day. But we are here in southern Illinois. Weather is humid,hot,and we saw no deer in fields driving around this evening. Gonna put boot leather down and cameras out tomorrow and prob do a hang and hunt in afternoon. Good luck to all tomorrow.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

It's been real slow for us as well.... Hopefully the rut take off real soon. We might get wet in the morning.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Rain starting here at 2am. Strong storms tomorrow... 50mph winds and possible golf ball size hail. Reminds me of the day a few years ago in November when multiple tornados hit IL on a day I hunted in November. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

Shot this guy yesterday afternoon at 3:30, he came running in after hitting a grunt call. Seeing lots of new bucks on camera still mainly night time.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Good one Yamaha. 

I'm sitting until the rain hits today. Got to my stand about an hour after sunrise. Time change is going to put a hurting on my weekday hunting.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

yamahaman1344 said:


> Shot this guy yesterday afternoon at 3:30, he came running in after hitting a grunt call. Seeing lots of new bucks on camera still mainly night time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## outwrage1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice looking buck. Did see some 2-3 yo bucks bumping does Fri evening. Saw a real brute on the road this am. Should be pickin up now.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Friday was great with the high pressure. Shot a doe in the morning and had a few small bucks cruising around. In the evening I saw a handful of deer including a nice 9 point probably in the 140 range - had him in close broadside begging to be shot but I passed. Hope I don't regret that decision - lol. Sat and Sun not so good - very wet, low pressure and limited movement. No big bucks sighted and no does appear to be in yet.

Back to work for 2 days and then back in the woods on the 8th through the 14th. I find things usually bust loose around the 8th give or take a day. And the weather this week looks awesome - cold with high pressure. Can't wait!


----------



## Balzerbuck (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah conditions this week are looking to be textbook. Will be positioned on a tight pinch funnel in north central IL, tomorrow morning November 6th, 28 degrees and clear skies at sunrise with a north wind in my face, rising baro pressure, and close to full moon visibly setting just after 9am. A little pumped to say the least!


----------



## duckhunter92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Brother killed his biggest buck this evening with the bow and on public land. Grunted and he came on a string and gave him a 30 yard shot. Pumped to say the least. Southern part of the state


----------



## dthogey (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm down for a four day hunt on a friends farm. Doesn't seem to be much rut activity here in SE Illinois. I've had cameras up for a couple of weeks and not much activity. Found a couple of small rubs, no scrapes









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Just gave our "sticker buck" the pass. He was following a doe. Small 6 was pushing her too.


----------



## dthogey (Oct 12, 2014)

dthogey said:


> I'm down for a four day hunt on a friends farm. Doesn't seem to be much rut activity here in SE Illinois. I've had cameras up for a couple of weeks and not much activity. Found a couple of small rubs, no scrapes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We didn't see a single thing moving.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Got skunked this morning. The lack of movement is inexplicable.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I have heard nothing but great reports in Central IL. Bud killed a beast at 11p. All others report good seaking and chasing.


----------



## Sethbro (Apr 6, 2012)

Saw this guy chasing this morning right after first light. Too far away









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dextee said:


> I have heard nothing but great reports in Central IL. Bud killed a beast at 11p. All others report good seaking and chasing.


I hope so, just started a week of hunting and so far I haven’t seen anything for rut activity. Needs to pick up soon, getting bored and these dang deer squirrels are about to get reapers flying at them.


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

wacker stacker said:


> Just gave our "sticker buck" the pass. He was following a doe. Small 6 was pushing her too.
> View attachment 6292303


Wacker that’s gonna be a stud next year when he matures. Props for having the control to pass him up.


----------



## RayinJax (Aug 23, 2016)

Hopefully it picks up with the weather scheduled for this week.

I have some friends traveling to Hancock County today, will be in the stand tomorrow afternoon through Saturday. 

Will post up any activity reports I receive through them.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Really localized at this point I think. A good family friend reported mature deer chasing this morning. As a crow flies his ground is 2-2.25 miles from ours. Dad hunted our ground this morning and seen bucks and does feeding in the same field. So who knows.


----------



## duckhunter92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Had this guy on camera 2 minutes behind a doe. Look at that neck!


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

It's def on. Our private land around Deitrich. Watched one of our target bucks full chasing doe this morn at 8, rattled 4 different bucks in around 10 this morn, and saw a brute chasing across another field at 12. Only stayed out the stand for 1.5hr, got back in at 1:15, not much action so far since noon. Since the rain last night, our fields are full of fresh chasing tracks. Every field edge has a pair of buck and doe tracks. If you don't go next couple days, you will be missing out on some great action.


----------



## dthogey (Oct 12, 2014)

dthogey said:


> We didn't see a single thing moving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Changed it up for the late afternoon hunt.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

dthogey said:


> Changed it up for the late afternoon hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Got it done in Peoria County today. First buck ever. He came cruising in about 1 hour after first light. Nose down and moving.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I blew a shot on one of my target bucks at 2:45 on 11/4. Saw him cruising and grunted him in. I just flat out blew it!

This morning I saw several small bucks and one really really crappy rack mature buck. I almost shot him but I've got a lot of others to chase for now. Late season he could be in trouble. He laid down some scrapes and hassled two small bucks. I've been on stand all day and saw movement until noonish. Mostly young bucks looking around. No chasing.


----------



## dthogey (Oct 12, 2014)

dthogey said:


> Changed it up for the late afternoon hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only saw one doe headed for the field 10 minutes before dark. No bucks! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Best night I have had all season. Got off at 2 30 and got to my stand at 3 15. Does came in immediately. I started to grunt and bucks started to show themselves. 1 spike a small 6 and two eights all got a pass. One of the eights will be an absolute giant next year if he makes it. Going to get really good this week.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I had a slow day on stand. Only saw 6, one was a two year old 8 pointer around 7:45am and the only other buck I saw was a different two year old 8 pointer around 3:45. And then as I got about 100 yards from my truck after the end of shooting light I saw 6 deer coming out of the standing corn. Man, I would love for the combine to show up tomorrow. 

The good news is that I saw several new bucks show up on the trailcams in the last week, all at night though. 2 definite shooters on this card pull, including one that I’ve been following the past three seasons. I really want to get my tag on that buck this year.


----------



## Balzerbuck (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice work, Shawtd!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Going hunting Friday morning. Temperatures will be low


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

JC-XT said:


> I had a slow day on stand. Only saw 6, one was a two year old 8 pointer around 7:45am and the only other buck I saw was a different two year old 8 pointer around 3:45. And then as I got about 100 yards from my truck after the end of shooting light I saw 6 deer coming out of the standing corn. Man, I would love for the combine to show up tomorrow.
> 
> The good news is that I saw several new bucks show up on the trailcams in the last week, all at night though. 2 definite shooters on this card pull, including one that I’ve been following the past three seasons. I really want to get my tag on that buck this year.


The farmer by our property cut down only some of his corn and cut it in T shape formation. The guy who hunts on his property set up a blind in the T leg with corn on both sides. I think he left it that way just for him.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

2 button bedded right below me......seems mom is off somewhere alone busy:embara:


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Just had 3 bigole freezer queens come by 15yds. Hope their boyfriend is close behind

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dthogey (Oct 12, 2014)

Not much happening in this part of white co.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dthogey (Oct 12, 2014)

dthogey said:


> Not much happening in this part of white co.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Can't do an all day sit with nothing happening! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deke23 (Oct 23, 2006)

I’m Morgan county and it seems all the activity is at night still? Seen a few small buck at daybreak and at last light. Just started hunting yesterday morning and have all week but just confusing bc this cooler weather I would think have the deer cruising... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus_IL (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL, this little blog sample pretty much nails it.

http://wiredtohunt.com/2016/11/08/a-day-in-the-life-of-a-rut-hunter/

It's about to blow up out there, good luck all.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Gus_IL said:


> LOL, this little blog sample pretty much nails it.
> 
> http://wiredtohunt.com/2016/11/08/a-day-in-the-life-of-a-rut-hunter/
> 
> It's about to blow up out there, good luck all.


More or less. Yip that's it. It's a whole heck of a lot of to do with maybe just one second of gratification. Bowhunters are a strange breed indeed.


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

I am going to be taking off here soon to hit the stand this afternoon, and hunt tomorrow morning and potentially tomorrow night! Had a buddy go a county over and has had some decent bucks trailing does. Co workers saying they have seen decent deer move during their morning commute. Sounds like it is about to get good!


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Going to be in a tree by 2 this afternoon. The pressure took a steep rise from 29.86 to 30.71 this morning so hopefully that bodes well. The pressure yesterday was the 4th or 5th lowest in the last 50 years for November so that may have hampered movement. Another sharp increase to come this Friday as well.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Slow morning here. Spike chasing a doe and a button. Boo


----------



## duckhunter92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Had a big one last night between me and 2 does. Another 3 feet could have had a 38 yard shot. Got this one on camera yesterday evening. Hope he shows up tonight!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I've got the decoy out! Hope she don't blow away!


----------



## Birddog-445 (Jul 4, 2016)

Three slick heads and one not so wile-e coyote. Sat till 12:00pm ....No Bucks....


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just had a young 8 come in to a rattle sequence. Probably 120” give or take. He’d been a goner if the brother in law was here lol. Nothing but him and 3 does in the distance when I walked in earlier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Birddog-445 said:


> Three slick heads and one not so wile-e coyote. Sat till 12:00pm ....No Bucks....
> View attachment 6293711


Awesome job on that coyote

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Birddog-445 said:


> Three slick heads and one not so wile-e coyote. Sat till 12:00pm ....No Bucks....
> View attachment 6293711


Very nice job on that vermin

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog-445 (Jul 4, 2016)

M.A.D Mity Mouse Coaxer works ever time on yote’s.


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

Needed to get the landowner some venison for allowing me to hunt on his property. Had a good 140” at 50 yards but over the years I have learned to be patient and wait for a better opportunity.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

msvet06 said:


> Needed to get the landowner some venison for allowing me to hunt on his property. Had a good 140” at 50 yards but over the years I have learned to be patient and wait for a better opportunity.
> View attachment 6293757


Nice shooting,,what happend to your bh? 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dthogey (Oct 12, 2014)

dthogey said:


> Can't do an all day sit with nothing happening!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Got skunked again! Didn't see s thing today! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

3 slicks heads popped out on the wheat field at dark followed buy a buck that chased them around. Too dark to tell what he was.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

I swear my property has a 'November lull' last few years I see tons of deer in October then November rolls around and POOF nothing,


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Had some gobblers come through heading to roost. Never seen the first deer. Checked a cam that's been soaking for 4 days, very few pics and nothing noteworthy


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

I was told today that I was supposed to have a lock on my cams of my bow when walking to and from my stand. I read the rules as though you had to have them locked or if not, in a case when transporting in a vehicle. Does this still stand true?? I read a few threads on here about it, but they were almost 10yr old, and no one could decide if you did, or did not. 
Does everyone here lock their bows while walking to the stand in Illinois????


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

chadabear said:


> I was told today that I was supposed to have a lock on my cams of my bow when walking to and from my stand. I read the rules as though you had to have them locked or if not, in a case when transporting in a vehicle. Does this still stand true?? I read a few threads on here about it, but they were almost 10yr old, and no one could decide if you did, or did not.
> Does everyone here lock their bows while walking to the stand in Illinois????


I think it’s just transporting them. Walking to/from.....can’t see that. Still hunt? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

wango tango said:


> chadabear said:
> 
> 
> > I was told today that I was supposed to have a lock on my cams of my bow when walking to and from my stand. I read the rules as though you had to have them locked or if not, in a case when transporting in a vehicle. Does this still stand true?? I read a few threads on here about it, but they were almost 10yr old, and no one could decide if you did, or did not.
> ...


At their discretion, but I think "transporting" means in a vehicle.


----------



## Page01 (Nov 8, 2016)

My trophy for the night. Shot one Sunday night as well that also had mange. Have seen 5 in the last four days! No wonder my deer sightings are down









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

My cousin's oldest son got this guy on SAT AM. Grunted him in. 

His biggest to date... and 3 generations enjoyed the short tracking job!

Pretty awesome. We were all pumped.

Saw some does w/ fawns and some bucks... but no chasing or rutting to speak of.


I'm sure they're running wild right now w/ the big chill.

Can't wait for FRI AM. 

24* w/ high pressure? 

Sign me up!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

chadabear said:


> I was told today that I was supposed to have a lock on my cams of my bow when walking to and from my stand. I read the rules as though you had to have them locked or if not, in a case when transporting in a vehicle. Does this still stand true?? I read a few threads on here about it, but they were almost 10yr old, and no one could decide if you did, or did not.
> Does everyone here lock their bows while walking to the stand in Illinois????


Transporting on a motorized vehicle. Car,truck,atv,motorized bike

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> At their discretion, but I think "transporting" means in a vehicle.


And even then, storing in a case is also legal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

meatmissile said:


> Nice shooting,,what happend to your bh?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Yea funny thing, I noticed my broadhead was missing when I found her like that. I figured it was inside her and would find it once I field dressed her but it wasn’t there. The only thing that could of happened was it unthreaded out and fell off because she carried the arrow 200 yards through some brush and weeds. Never found it either but I have backup heads.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

No the only requirement is you can't nock an arrow before and after legal shooting hours.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

wacker stacker said:


> No the only requirement is you can't nock an arrow before and after legal shooting hours.


I always believed you had to have cams locked somehow before and after shooting light. I just use a zip tie. In stand I nock an arrow, zip tie still in place so I am still legs, at legal light snip it off with a pair of toe nail clippers. Sounds like a lot of different beliefs on this rule.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

dhom said:


> I always believed you had to have cams locked somehow before and after shooting light. I just use a zip tie. In stand I nock an arrow, zip tie still in place so I am still legs, at legal light snip it off with a pair of toe nail clippers. Sounds like a lot of different beliefs on this rule.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my point.....no one could come up w a definitive ruling. Even in DNR web site it's so vague. When I step out the truck, put my clothes on, grab my gear, take bow out of case, lock my truck....I'm officially hunting. I walk field edges and stalk my whole way to and from the stand. When it gets dark, I put my arrow in the quiver and walk back...


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Ya, I always interpreted to non legal shooting hours. So, walking to the stand and in it before legal shooting hours and at night after shooting hours when walking out of the woods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Like a gun the weapon must be unloaded imo.
You can walk to the stand with your slug gun unloaded and uncased correct??? Or the cap off of a muzzleloader.


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Had some things come up that required me to be at the office this morning, that's OK because Friday looks great!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

3 does and 3 fawns last night. Feeding. Try it again, tonight....not looking forward to the very calm winds. Swirls way to easy.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Just anchored ol wiley. Laying dead in food plot.
....not sure thats good lol.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

dhom said:


> I always believed you had to have cams locked somehow before and after shooting light. I just use a zip tie. In stand I nock an arrow, zip tie still in place so I am still legs, at legal light snip it off with a pair of toe nail clippers. Sounds like a lot of different beliefs on this rule.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's not true and I've never heard such a thing. That sounds like a real inconvenience to me. When you get out of the truck you're hunting.


I sat all day yesterday in LaSalle county. I saw 4 small bucks between 8:30-9:30 and then nothing until 2:30. After that I saw a bunch of deer. Doe with fawns, lone fawns, cruising bucks, buck with doe. It was a mixed bag. The best two bucks were pretty nice 3 year olds. 

I've been seeing more deer this year on my properties than in years past. More per sit, more on camera. It's encouraging considering 4 of my properties are in CWD counties.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

hunt1up said:


> Yeah that's not true and I've never heard such a thing. That sounds like a real inconvenience to me. When you get out of the truck you're hunting.
> 
> 
> I sat all day yesterday in LaSalle county. I saw 4 small bucks between 8:30-9:30 and then nothing until 2:30. After that I saw a bunch of deer. Doe with fawns, lone fawns, cruising bucks, buck with doe. It was a mixed bag. The best two bucks were pretty nice 3 year olds.
> ...


Actually you can't actually hunt/shoot until 30 minutes prior to sunrise and 30 after sunset. That is when some sort of cam lock is in place. Maybe as someone stated that like a gun, it doesn't have to be cased but unloaded. Maybe the bow doesn't need a cam lock if no arrow is nocked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centralILdeer (Feb 5, 2016)

Got this big boy just the other night. My biggest buck to date!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Never heard anything about locks on cams. Took hunting safety course about 3 years ago and instructor never mentioned anything about locks. But I do believe he said no arrows loaded before and after hunting hours.
Also can't wait till friday morning. Going to try my new sitka gear.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Lil buck came out on plot by yote and turned back. This aint gonna work:mg:


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

dhom said:


> Actually you can't actually hunt/shoot until 30 minutes prior to sunrise and 30 after sunset. That is when some sort of cam lock is in place. Maybe as someone stated that like a gun, it doesn't have to be cased but unloaded. Maybe the bow doesn't need a cam lock if no arrow is nocked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just can't have an arrow on the string before or after those times. In 20 years of hunting, knowing all sorts of hunters, I've never hear of locking your cams while in the field.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Only time any weapon has to be locked or cased is when transporting in a vehicle.


----------



## DwayneEnsign (Feb 26, 2015)

I suspect it's also illegal to have your bow converted to full auto mode?


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

DwayneEnsign said:


> I suspect it's also illegal to have your bow converted to full auto mode?


Only in Cook County.


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

Had 8 different does and fawns com thru at different times this am. 2 of the, were by themselves and acting a little goofy. That was between 6-930.
Not a single buck in sight....yet.

Trying to self film a kill this year so I'm not as focused on buck size, and we don't shoot does off our farm yet. Figure the first year I decide any buck will do, just to get it on camera and I can't find em..lol.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

hunt1up said:


> You just can't have an arrow on the string before or after those times. In 20 years of hunting, knowing all sorts of hunters, I've never hear of locking your cams while in the field.


I must be the only one that walks around with a arrow on my string after dark I would guess it would end up sticking into my foot if I did that. 

I agree no way it has to be locked walking to and from a stand otherwise a hunting company would have created a bow lock to sell us for 100bucks a pop

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

booner21 said:


> I must be the only one that walks around with a arrow on my string after dark I would guess it would end up sticking into my foot if I did that.
> 
> I agree no way it has to be locked walking to and from a stand otherwise a hunting company would have created a bow lock to sell us for 100bucks a pop
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I got bow locks for sale for only 50$ , half price for a limited time!!!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

Had a doe and little one early then at 7:15 a real nice 3.5 yr old that got a pass today, kinda slow this morning.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

hunt1up said:


> You just can't have an arrow on the string before or after those times. In 20 years of hunting, knowing all sorts of hunters, I've never hear of locking your cams while in the field.



I think they got rid of that rule about 25 years ago. But I can remember when I was a kid we used to have to make the bow inoperable in the field when it wasn’t legal shooting hours. Some guys used zip ties, I used to have a little padlock that I would use to lock the string to the cables. 

It was a dumb rule, so dumb that I’m surprised Illinois actually got rid of it.


----------



## dthogey (Oct 12, 2014)

Finally saw some action in white county. 1 doe at 6am and a6 and an 8 walking together at 11am. I don't think they'd be together if the rut was on. The 8 was a little out of range. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

dthogey said:


> Finally saw some action in white county. 1 doe at 6am and a6 and an 8 walking together at 11am. I don't think they'd be together if the rut was on. The 8 was a little out of range.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Can you flip the white county rut switch for me maybe Friday night or Saturday morning so when I get there deer will be running everywhere? 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

RBBH said:


> Had 8 different does and fawns com thru at different times this am. 2 of the, were by themselves and acting a little goofy. That was between 6-930.
> Not a single buck in sight....yet.
> 
> Trying to self film a kill this year so I'm not as focused on buck size, and we don't shoot does off our farm yet. Figure the first year I decide any buck will do, just to get it on camera and I can't find em..lol.


This right here.
Does everywhere but no buck sightings yet.
Lots of rubs and scrapes tho. 
Trail cams show the bucks are still nocturnal in my little slice of the woods. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dthogey (Oct 12, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Can you flip the white county rut switch for me maybe Friday night or Saturday morning so when I get there deer will be running everywhere?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Should be great for you, sadly I'm heading home Friday

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah that bow lock thing was about 25 years ago when I first started bow hunting early nineties. They did away with it I'd guess mid-nineties, was a PIA. 
Transporting must be cased.
No arrow knocked during non-hunting times.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Non shooter 8pt crossed food plot before I even got an arrow nocked. Neighbor kid apparently decided to sight his slug gun in right before dark. One slug ricocheted off of a tree 40 yards from me.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

4 bucks tonight. All just walking around. Best bucks was a 10 in mid 50's. Feeding on corn. He came out last 25 min. Other bucks around hour before dark. Does feeding. No rut activity what so ever. I am glad I am off til the 20th. I sure would have bet it would have kicked off a little more heavy by now. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

This mornings yote.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

hunt1up said:


> You just can't have an arrow on the string before or after those times. In 20 years of hunting, knowing all sorts of hunters, I've never hear of locking your cams while in the field.


This topic peaked my interest so I decided to see what I could find. All I could find was that an arrow cannot be knocked. I have been bowhunting since the 80's and not sure where I learned that. Nice to always learn something new.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

centralILdeer said:


> Got this big boy just the other night. My biggest buck to date!
> View attachment 6294217


Congrats! Nice buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

JC-XT said:


> I think they got rid of that rule about 25 years ago. But I can remember when I was a kid we used to have to make the bow inoperable in the field when it wasn’t legal shooting hours. Some guys used zip ties, I used to have a little padlock that I would use to lock the string to the cables.
> 
> It was a dumb rule, so dumb that I’m surprised Illinois actually got rid of it.


Thanks for making me feel I am not crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhunter92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Got this guy at 430 this evening coming through a pinch point. 2nd buck with the bow and taken on public land. 20 inches wide. Pumped up!!


----------



## dthogey (Oct 12, 2014)

dthogey said:


> Should be great for you, sadly I'm heading home Friday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I finally saw a buck chasing a doe in a cut bean field at about 445pm. It's getting close! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

air rn said:


> 4 bucks tonight. All just walking around. Best bucks was a 10 in mid 50's. Feeding on corn. He came out last 25 min. Other bucks around hour before dark. Does feeding. No rut activity what so ever. I am glad I am off til the 20th. I sure would have bet it would have kicked off a little more heavy by now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Talked to someone that was hunting near Elbow lane tonight and he saw 2 small bucks pushing does all over a field. Sounds like we are getting close!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Slow for me tonight. 5 deer, only one buck and he was little. 

Had another new buck show up on a trailcam though. Still middle of the night for the big boys, but at least they’re making appearances. It’s a step in the right direction.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Nothing from the tree except one doe rasin cane this morning,,bout 100yrds upwind of me. Not sure what her issue was. 3 small bucks on camera,no shooters showed up yet. Alot of doe traffic but no boyfriends following them yet

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Small 8 feeding and cruising in the hard woods a minutes ago.


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

One of my target bucks took his last breath yest. My brother shot him at 4:45, solo strolling from bedding area. Had seen him on a doe 2 days earlier. I watched 4 different shooter bucks chase does the last hr of light. They were on em full bore. Never left the field. It's on


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Does and fawns -0 bucks last night. Still NOT on with these does.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Another yote down. #3 since last Thursday....crazy.
Seeing small bucks and some slickheads too just no shooters.


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

So close, had my target buck last night at 25 yards on a doe. Couldn’t get a clear shot and had to watch him walk away following the doe. Hopefully I can close the deal next couple days.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have yet to see a buck running a doe they have all been separate 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

I was in the NW corner of IL Nov 4-8 and although I saw bucks I didn't see any chasing and I saw plenty of does over those 5 days.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Things are starting to pop a little around me this morning. Two little bucks cruising earlier. In the last hour I’ve seen two 3 year olds, the bigger one is with a doe and he chased the smaller one off. It’s the most rut action I’ve seen all year.


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

We here in southern Illinois and not much happening around us. Been very slow so far this morning. Only two does and a little buck seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Heres one for the pics or it didnt happen crowd:wink:


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hunted some public up by Little Grassy Lake today. Had more people walk in on me than I did deer.


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

A handful of does feeding this morning, no bucks moving with them. Had a little doe cruise by at 930, I thought it was a bb. Got my first self filmed kill and some meat n the freezer. Got really lucky. Made my worst shot ever on a deer. High paunch, must of caught main artery cause she didn't last long.
Couple bruisers dropped....great bucks guys.

I have def got a coyote problem this year. The more cover I build the more yotes show up. My trapper got 6 last year. 
A lot on camera in my best spot. A doe this am stopped dead where I saw a Yote go at first light.
Good luck


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Hunted some public up by Little Grassy Lake today. Had more people walk in on me than I did deer.


Know what you mean. I had two men walk up on me at 11. That's public land tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

0730 this morning! He was the second deer of the day. First deer was a spike. I guess they were seeking. I take it. Still no rutting activity per se.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Just got my first picture of a buck chasing a doe in Massac County 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Had an absolute giant run by me last night. Couldn't get him stopped for a shot. Big wide 10 with dark antlers. Not a minute after he came sprinting by here comes two chocolate labs hot on his trail. Love dogs to much to even think about shooting them but boy was I hot. 

Really exited for this weekend. It's going to happen.


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Tonight was my first sighting of a Buck chasing a doe. DeWitt co. 
Last four days I've seen bucks cruising and scent checking, tailing along behind, etc, but tonight this guy was on a mission.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

2 small bucks chasing last night. Buddy saw a legit booner last night but no shot. 2 other groups of does with fawns. Does were trying to push them off, so they must be getting ready.


----------



## spoonriver (Apr 12, 2007)

Hunted eastern Pike co this week near the river. Found multiple dead deer. Was told EHD hit late September. Not many deer sightings and very little rutting activity. Very tough hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Headed out to Carroll County this afternoon to sit tonight, all day tomorrow and all day Sunday. Hoping to get it done before the orange army makes an appearance.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Not much here in S Illinois rt now. Only saw few small bucks out roaming so far. Does on camera with little ones still with them. Prob bust loose the day i leave as always.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmagner0308 (Oct 2, 2015)

Heading up with the family to our cabin in Franklin County this afternoon. Hoping the to catch the rut in action this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a good buck about meet the F 150 this morning driving in to work. Running right threw the damn subdivision.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

air rn said:


> 0730 this morning! He was the second deer of the day. First deer was a spike. I guess they were seeking. I take it. Still no rutting activity per se.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Jason, great deer!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

My buddys girlfriend just plugged my resident forky (1st shot at a deer ever and 3rd hunt)through about the tender loins. Some lighter bright red splattered blood within first ten yards. Definately under spine and high. Hoping for artery! Ran into big draw and they didnt see him come out. The waiting begins lol!


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Saw 3 deer this morning right at first light at 300 yards. Dead other than the squirrels. Pulled camera along a scrape and boy were the woods hot yesterday, and I had a CEU meeting I couldn’t miss! Once I get card into computer, I bet there are some good videos on there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

This morning wasn’t what I had hoped for. Saw two bucks cruising but they were both small. Wasn’t a complete waste though, I did kill a coyote which I always get some satisfaction out of. 

They’re picking corn to my east and north. Hopefully that steers something my way.


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Haven't seen any rut activity in multiple public spots. Gun season may be a free for all this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

dthogey said:


> Finally saw some action in white county. 1 doe at 6am and a6 and an 8 walking together at 11am. I don't think they'd be together if the rut was on. The 8 was a little out of range.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Did the week finish well?
I am en route now to start hunting in the morning was curious if it heating up finally. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

wacker stacker said:


> My buddys girlfriend just plugged my resident forky (1st shot at a deer ever and 3rd hunt)through about the tender loins. Some lighter bright red splattered blood within first ten yards. Definately under spine and high. Hoping for artery! Ran into big draw and they didnt see him come out. The waiting begins lol!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Is that mean it's on? Nothing at all this morning.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

So I shot a research deer (metal tagged) this morning. Its a mature doe, would you mount it????? Always wanted a nice doe mount and this one will have a cool story.


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Had a 2.5 year old 8 cruising tonight, and a 1.5 year old grazing in field then check out a scent wick. Then another 1.5 out cruising. Then this little one was all alone, maybe Mom was with a friend? See how the morning shapes up. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Seen 5 deer today. 2 and 2 yearling and a 4pt. We in Fayette co. This afternoon


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Had a doe, without fawns, casually mosey in and bed down under my stand at 3 P.M.
She had an old stud 9 point following behind her.

I wanted to kill him, but when she got up and went back the direction that she came from, he followed her without giving me a shot.


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

Had 2 does with 3 fawns eating in the food plot I was hunting for 30 min or better. No bucks around.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I blew a shot on a pretty nice one today at 9am, hit him right in the backstrap. After tracking and determining it was a lost cause, I got back in the tree. Having screwed up two buck opportunities this season, I had a nice doe walk by and I couldn't pass her up and I 10 ringed her. I needed a boost and some tasty meat for the freezer. Later in the evening all hell broke loose. Deer everywhere, chasing, grunting, heard a snort wheeze. Then at 6:00 my target buck showed up behind me but got skittish and turned around and walked off. It was day of highs and lows.


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

What county you hunting


----------



## dthogey (Oct 12, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Did the week finish well?
> I am en route now to start hunting in the morning was curious if it heating up finally.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


 Well it is really heating up! We are seeing fresh rubs and fresh scrapes and I have seen a couple bucks with their head down out in a cut Bean field. For me it didn't end so well, what should have been one of the best experiences of my hunting life hunting a friend's Farm turned out to be one of my worst experiences. On the last night of my hunt after not seeing many deer I decided to shoot a doe, she was at my right at about 3. I turned around in my seat as much as I could but really couldn't get squared up with her I put my pin on the vital area but ended up shooting her through the paunch, it was a terrible shot. To make matters worse she didn't run off she just lay down about 40 yards in front of me behind a tree where I could not finish her off. I waited till dark then climb down I was hoping she was already gone but I ended up spooking her we waited another couple hours and then try to track her but it seemed like we kept spooking her. We gave up the Chase and decided to try looking the next day with no luck. I am still regretting taking that shot and wounding a deer it really makes me feel terrible

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

dthogey said:


> Well it is really heating up! We are seeing fresh rubs and fresh scrapes and I have seen a couple bucks with their head down out in a cut Bean field. For me it didn't end so well, what should have been one of the best experiences of my hunting life hunting a friend's Farm turned out to be one of my worst experiences. On the last night of my hunt after not seeing many deer I decided to shoot a doe, she was at my right at about 3. I turned around in my seat as much as I could but really couldn't get squared up with her I put my pin on the vital area but ended up shooting her through the paunch, it was a terrible shot. To make matters worse she didn't run off she just lay down about 40 yards in front of me behind a tree where I could not finish her off. I waited till dark then climb down I was hoping she was already gone but I ended up spooking her we waited another couple hours and then try to track her but it seemed like we kept spooking her. We gave up the Chase and decided to try looking the next day with no luck. I am still regretting taking that shot and wounding a deer it really makes me feel terrible
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Oh man I am sorry to hear that.
We got here about 4 today and saw alot of deer in the fields. Bucks and does. Everyone is hopeful this will be a good weekend/week.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

*Congrats on everybody’s success*








Got this one last night about 4:45.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

Had 4 encounters with bucks yesterday. One was on my evening sit: he winded me too far away in low light to see exactly what he had going but looked good. Two were from the road on the drive out. Unfortunately the final encounter was a nice 8 with my fender and hood. At least he lived to fight another day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't recall it ever being this slow here in southern Illinois!!! These woods are dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Dwiley said:


> I don't recall it ever being this slow here in southern Illinois!!! These woods are dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got pics of buck chasing does in Massac County on my coverts [emoji106] 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

So they do exist??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

Dwiley said:


> I don't recall it ever being this slow here in southern Illinois!!! These woods are dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess I not southern enough.
Deer running every which way this morning.
I am at 31 so far healthy mix of does and bucks
Not really chasing just following and moving with a purpose.
Last buck moving was mid 120 8 pt about 30 minutes ago a doe about 10 min ago.
It has not felt like a 5 hour sit so far. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Dwiley said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall it ever being this slow here in southern Illinois!!! These woods are dead.
> ...


Yeah I seen 20 deer this morning. Doe/Fawn mix. Seen 4 bucks behind a doe last night. All small though. Still seeing lots and lots of people though.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

I went out this morning and saw two does casually browsing. Nothing that got me too excited. Going to try and hunt some bottom ground this evening to mix things up.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Does and fawn just doin what they do. Small bucks running does a bit yesterday at last light. Seeing deer just no 140 plus bucks.


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Have some stuff going on today but I would have loved to have sat all day. It was picking up, still smaller deer, but saw some trailing, deer storming into rattling. Saw close to a dozen, which is good for where I’m at. Try again tomorrow after church. Was a nice morning in a stand though! Richland County


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Page01 (Nov 8, 2016)

Had my target buck behind me at 43 yds this morning. Needed 10 more steps so I could shoot around my tree. Wind swirled, he looked around for a second and took off. He never looked up at me. Debating if I should move the stand a bit. Any advice?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I almost killed one this morning, he just wasn’t quite big enough. He should be a great deer if he can make it to next year. 

Actually had a bigger buck pushing a doe and a fawn towards me before that one came in, but the wind blew out of the West for the only 15 seconds of a four hour hunt today and he smelled me and took off. Had the wind in my face the entire time, and with a buck about 60 yards out and closing I suddenly feel the wind on the back of my neck. WTH????


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

The switch definitely flipped in My neck of Fayetteville this am. 
Small buck cruising at first light. Had a nice 8 @150 yards and hit him with a grunt and he stopped and looked but didn’t change course. I then hit him with a tending/running grunt. That did it. He came quick. Straight at me the entire time. 

He stopped at 15 yards. I put the arrow about 4 inches below the throat patch. He was dead in 5 seconds. I’ve never seen blood spray that much. Got main arteries and center punched the heart. Was my last day to hunt before gun season.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

worth13 said:


> What county you hunting


Me?

I hunt LaSalle, Livingston, and McLean. Yesterday's action was in LaSalle. I'm sitting in the tree in McLean at the moment. Hopefully they move in an hour or so.


----------



## jmagner0308 (Oct 2, 2015)

Pretty slow in Franklin County. Only a doe with two yearlings so far this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

RBBH said:


> The switch definitely flipped in My neck of Fayetteville this am.
> Small buck cruising at first light. Had a nice 8 @150 yards and hit him with a grunt and he stopped and looked but didn’t change course. I then hit him with a tending/running grunt. That did it. He came quick. Straight at me the entire time.
> 
> He stopped at 15 yards. I put the arrow about 4 inches below the throat patch. He was dead in 5 seconds. I’ve never seen blood spray that much. Got main arteries and center punched the heart. Was my last day to hunt before gun season.
> View attachment 6297109


That should of said Fayette county. Stupid autocorrect.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Just watched a forky horn run a doe around for 20min. First chasing ive seen in S Illinois

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Got my 2cd Illinois buck last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

Saw a nice shooter and spike run a doe this afternoon around 2:30, the doe and shooter bedded down about 50-60 yds away for 2+ hours, the buck moved 20-30yds from the doe then would go right back to her and bed back down..talk about torture having a shooter in range for that long! Interesting hunt to say the least!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

This morning at about 6:30, a doe with two male fawns came through. They came back through about two hours later.

Nothing else happened until 11, when a yearling 3-point came cruising right under my feet.

At about 4:45, I saw the same two button bucks. 
But this time, they didn't have Mommy with them.

They passed on through, and as soon as they were out of my sight, and hearing, I heard a deer coming in from the opposite direction. It was a 2 year old 8 point, just cruising along.

After he was out of sight, it was close enough to the end of legal light that I started getting ready to climb down.
But I heard something coming in again, and I grabbed the bino's. It was those same two stupid button bucks!

They stopped about 25 yards away, and started milling around, while I continued prepping to get down.
As I lowered my bow down, I could hear and sort of see them behaving differently.

So I pulled out the bino's to see what they were doing. 
Yep, they were locking "horns" and sparring like seasoned soldiers!

I never in my life thought that the first buck fight I'd see from my stand, would be two button bucks!


----------



## yamahaman1344 (Sep 3, 2016)

hooiserarcher said:


> Got my 2cd Illinois buck last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buck, congrats!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

Saw 4 this size yesterday.
The cruisers are getting bigger than 4kys but not big enough yet.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

still pretty slow for me, mostly little guys. took today off. I am seeing most activity till 9am. Afternoons have been super slow


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

I waited for the rain/snow mix to slow down, and got in the tree at 11.
10 minutes later, a forky yearling came through.

The rain/snow quit at about 1:30, and an hour later I saw a doe over my left shoulder.
I grabbed the bino's to see if she was a button, and just as I was getting her in focus, I heard another take off from right under me.

She had sneaked right up behind me, and must have been looking right at me when I moved.
Anyway, they both bolted back over the ridge they had come from.

Seconds later, I heard errrrp,,errrp, errrp.... and knew a buck was coming. It was a 2 year old 8, and when he cut the path the does were on, pulled a hard right, and followed their track over the ridge.

At 3:30, I saw a deer's backside moving through heavy cover about 50 yards away. I pulled out the bino's, and counted three slickheads coming towards me. They popped out at 20 yards, directly in front of me.

It was an adult, with two fawns (both female). As they came within 15 yards, a fourth doe came out behind them, and joined the first three. She had a great big growth on her left cheek. Almost like a tumor.

I was afraid to even twitch after what had happened earlier, so I sat like a statue until they were out of sight.
Unfortunately, no more bucks made an appearance.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

One small buck cruising this morning and one this evening.


----------



## Birddog-445 (Jul 4, 2016)

Rattled hard at 7 AM and this guy came crashing in right at me,was able to put a good shot on him and he was down within 30 yards. Had an even bigger 8 with him but he would not come out of the thicket.Bigger Bucks moving and coming to aggressive calling and rattling. I’m seeing a lot of yearlings roaming around alone that tells me it’s definitely on.Really heating up here in North Central Illinois.Too bad my vacations over. Back to work tomorrow..... Good luck to all and be safe......


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Rattled in 2 bucks this evening. Saw 1000in of horn crossing the roads in less then 2 miles driving back to camp. 5 bucks in a group sorting out the pecking order. It was crazy. Most bucks ive seen in 2 weeks. I think the switch has been flipped here.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Looks like some nice deer got dropped over the weekend! I managed to get a decent 9 Saturday morning. I wish I could say I've seen a lot of activity & chasing, but it's been a slow one for us. The most deer I've seen in a sit this year is 4. Up until this week there has been a lot of night time movement. This is in Montgomery county. The buck I shot was actually locked down with a doe. She wasn't running, and he wasn't chasing her. They were just out for a stroll and he stayed 10-15 yards from her. He's the biggest deer I've seen from a stand this season, so pretty pleased.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

MUDRUNNER said:


> Looks like some nice deer got dropped over the weekend! I managed to get a decent 9 Saturday morning. I wish I could say I've seen a lot of activity & chasing, but it's been a slow one for us. The most deer I've seen in a sit this year is 4. Up until this week there has been a lot of night time movement. This is in Montgomery county. The buck I shot was actually locked down with a doe. She wasn't running, and he wasn't chasing her. They were just out for a stroll and he stayed 10-15 yards from her. He's the biggest deer I've seen from a stand this season, so pretty pleased.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6299325&stc=1&d=1510600005"]
> 
> ...


Great buck!


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Trying to let our farm sit til late season. It gets really good in December. I'm usually tagged out so it's a challenge to not rut hunt it. Been focusing on public land, and I gotta say it's been tough. I can definitely see why some people get frustrated and fed up. People everywhere and most ARE NOT afraid to set up within spitting distance of other people. Hopefully it picks up up.


----------



## Page01 (Nov 8, 2016)

Been extremely slow for me on Peoria Co. Still seeing does w fawns. Saw a 2 yr old chasing Friday night and a shooter Saturday morning that looked like he was just on his feed to bed pattern. 
Couldn't find a doe today and saw a 1 1/2 yr old cruising. Not sure what to think. Couple left to getbit done before gun season. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Had 4 bucks this morning come by. Was watching a 2,5 yr old 8pt and heard leaves crunch amd had a brute of an 8 prob pushing 150in come running by at 4 yrds. Couldnt stop him for love nor money.. Slow evening , 1 doe fed for 40 min at 20 yards till a 3pt came in and harased her and ran her off

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## kink87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've seen a few bucks pushing does but the majority of them still have there fawns with them. Had pictures from a few days ago of bucks feeding with does. Williamson Co.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Had bucks chasing does like crazy in Massac County from last Thursday till yesterday but it was calm today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

We can bow hunt during gun season right? The DNR made that official last year?


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Slow today,,100in 8pt cruising thats all the movement ive seen today

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

HuntIL2 said:


> We can bow hunt during gun season right? The DNR made that official last year?


This is what the lastest regs say:









There are also specific public sites that remain open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

HuntIL2 said:


> We can bow hunt during gun season right? The DNR made that official last year?


Yes but only on private land and with gun tag


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Outsider said:


> Yes but only on private land and with gun tag


Right I finally found it.

• Archery equipment use is legal on private
land ONLY during Firearm Deer Season,
provided the hunter has a valid county
firearm deer permit.Archery hunting is not
allowed using an Archery Deer Permit during
the Firearm Deer Season in counties
open to firearm deer hunting.


----------



## jmagner0308 (Oct 2, 2015)

Two 2.5yr 8pt buck chasing same doe this morning in Franklin County. Hoping things get going soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog-445 (Jul 4, 2016)

. Pretty sure the rut is on.


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Where is this?


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Is that guy in the camo looking up 'middle of the city street hunting regs'? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doughboy181 (Oct 2, 2010)

The chase is in fill swing here in Mercer Co. Had 7 bucks dogging a hot doe for 20 minutes around me Friday until the big 8 finally ran the others off. Rattling is working great! Went 9 for 12 on a all day sit on Saturday. Just waiting for one of these guys to get within 40 yards.....


----------



## Page01 (Nov 8, 2016)

Saw 3 young bucks on the move tonight all with their mouth hanging open. Also saw a pair of yearlings alone w no sign of mom. I would say they are doin thier thing

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son arrowed this Buck around 4pm today in NW Ill.. It ran to his wifes stand & she watched it drop. This morning one of his buddies arrowed a nice buck & yesterday another bowhunting buddy took a big 6 + 2 other of his friends took real nice Bucks too 5 Bucks All in the last 7 days.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Had a doe and Fawn feeding in a cut bean field last night. Had a 3 year old 9 pt come under me and walk to the fence. Stared into the field at the doe, grunted a couple times and turned around. Spent 20 mins eating acorns in the creek below me.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Had a doe and Fawn feeding in a cut bean field last night. Had a 3 year old 9 pt come under me and walk to the fence. Stared into the field at the doe, grunted a couple times and turned around. Spent 20 mins eating acorns in the creek below me.


Yea kinda what we seeing here in SW Illinois. Not much going on in tree today. By looks of the radar im fixen to get wet sittin here.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

IDNR just posted this on facebook
"Illinois Archery Deer Season Update of Nov. 12, 2017
Through Sunday, November 12, 2017, Illinois archery deer hunters harvested a preliminary total of 41,376 deer, compared to 36,587 for the same period in 2016.
Cumulative harvest to date has consisted of 46% does and 54% males (18933:22443). During the past week, harvest sex ratios were 34% does and 66% males.
Top five counties were Pike (1530), Fulton (1208), Adams (947), Jefferson (924), and JoDaviess (843)."


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

macomb mike said:


> ^ Where is this?


Putnam County.


----------



## Birddog-445 (Jul 4, 2016)

http://wqad.com/2017/11/01/caught-on-tape-battling-bucks-near-moline-construction-site/


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

One small 8 and then 5 slick heads. One more hunt and she will blown up:mg:


----------



## bowman81 (Sep 28, 2017)

Put down a decent 8pt. Cruising mid day at 1:30.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

bowman81 said:


> Put down a decent 8pt. Cruising mid day at 1:30.
> View attachment 6302641


Nice one. What county?


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Just talked to my Dad. He reported watching a shooter buck at 100 yards feed next to a doe and button buck. Said the buck never even paid the other deer any attention. I've seen very minimal chasing so far, and what I have seen has been by immature deer. Hopefully it picks up over the Thanksgiving holiday. I got 5 days off.


----------



## bowman81 (Sep 28, 2017)

Outsider said:


> Nice one. What county?


I was in Woodford County.


----------



## Birddog-445 (Jul 4, 2016)

Pumpkin Army out in full force this morning. Not good for the resident deer herd.......


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Enlisted in the orange army, like every season. It was a slow morning for us and everyone I know. Just a few deer killed, no shooters seen or killed.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

hunt1up said:


> Enlisted in the orange army, like every season. It was a slow morning for us and everyone I know. Just a few deer killed, no shooters seen or killed.


Same here....slow. we saw two young 8 points and a few does. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcginty33 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone else bow hunting during first shotgun season? I just got in the stand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

As much as I️ wanted to take this guy with a bow, when he came in at 8:00 a.m at 130 yards, he wasn’t getting passed up! I️ am tagged out for gun season! Just gonna sit in the stand and enjoy the evening and hopefully help the brother in law put one down. Good luck to all!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcginty33 (Oct 8, 2011)

SOILHunter489 said:


> As much as I️ wanted to take this guy with a bow, when he came in at 8:00 a.m at 130 yards, he wasn’t getting passed up! I️ am tagged out for gun season! Just gonna sit in the stand and enjoy the evening and hopefully help the brother in law put one down. Good luck to all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice deer man! How ya been??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Smoked this mid-140” 8pt on 11/12. I was off of work from the 8th through 14th, and bucks were running does all over the place. I saw two shooters during that timeframe, this 8pt, and another larger 10pt. I haven’t been out since Tuesday morning, but will hit the woods maybe early next week. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

mcginty33 said:


> Nice deer man! How ya been??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I've had my eye on this hog when I saw him on camera back earlier this year hitting the scrape line. Fairly certain he was locked down with a doe. There were 4 in the field when I shot. 2 bucks and 2 does. After the shot, him and his doe took off and the other 2 stayed in the field grazing, if I had 2 tags, I would have had a nice 10 pointer to add to the collection!

I've been good man, how about you? Just work and family, and the occasional hunt  Congratulations on your recent marriage!


----------



## mcginty33 (Oct 8, 2011)

SOILHunter489 said:


> Thanks! I've had my eye on this hog when I saw him on camera back earlier this year hitting the scrape line. Fairly certain he was locked down with a doe. There were 4 in the field when I shot. 2 bucks and 2 does. After the shot, him and his doe took off and the other 2 stayed in the field grazing, if I had 2 tags, I would have had a nice 10 pointer to add to the collection!
> 
> I've been good man, how about you? Just work and family, and the occasional hunt  Congratulations on your recent marriage!


Thanks man! Sounds like a great hunt! You still own any quads? Lol It seemed like business as usual for me this afternoon. Three does wandered nearby for a while, and a couple more off in the field, no bucks to be seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Walking back to the truck Sunday morning a doe busted off of the hill side and a buck stood up and through the brush I could see a big neck and long tines so I scrambled looking for a hole to put the 250 shockwave through. I found a hole and took one on do no hit list off of the list lol. Ahhhh gun season!







I must say I have hunted my butt off and passed alot of bucks. We had pics of this deer and I had no plans to shoot him but at 85 yards through some brush and mere moments to act he left me no choice lol.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Heading back home for a couple of days. It was a slow weekend at the farm but it's been slow all season. We saw a few small bucks , a few does, a couple of turkey and one mangy coyote that I couldn't get a shot on. Enjoyed being in the woods except for those hurricane force winds on Saturday lol. Everyone be safe and have a good Thanksgiving!









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

What's goin on around Shelby co. Any movement recently planned on hunting this weekend .


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

wacker stacker said:


> Walking back to the truck Sunday morning a doe busted off of the hill side and a buck stood up and through the brush I could see a big neck and long tines so I scrambled looking for a hole to put the 250 shockwave through. I found a hole and took one on do no hit list off of the list lol. Ahhhh gun season!
> View attachment 6306319
> 
> I must say I have hunted my butt off and passed alot of bucks. We had pics of this deer and I had no plans to shoot him but at 85 yards through some brush and mere moments to act he left me no choice lol.


I'm pretty sure I would have done the same. Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

worth13 said:


> What's goin on around Shelby co. Any movement recently planned on hunting this weekend .


Last weekend the bucks were still with the does. This week is probably still gonna be good imo. With one buck to go yet I will probably be in the tree Thursday thru Sunday lookin for ol split g2!


----------



## bowman81 (Sep 28, 2017)

wacker stacker said:


> Walking back to the truck Sunday morning a doe busted off of the hill side and a buck stood up and through the brush I could see a big neck and long tines so I scrambled looking for a hole to put the 250 shockwave through. I found a hole and took one on do no hit list off of the list lol. Ahhhh gun season!
> View attachment 6306319
> 
> I must say I have hunted my butt off and passed alot of bucks. We had pics of this deer and I had no plans to shoot him but at 85 yards through some brush and mere moments to act he left me no choice lol.


Nice looking buck! Good work


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ya hope they are up and moving. I hadn't seen spit of chasing really at all. But maybe Friday they will be looking for that hit doe


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

worth13 said:


> Ya hope they are up and moving. I hadn't seen spit of chasing really at all. But maybe Friday they will be looking for that hit doe


I saw a few small bucks chasing over this past weekend but all the mature bucks were in lockdown mode

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry about the spelling lol I am driving. Surely they are ready for doe I would be tired of the same 1 by now lol


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Most does wont breed much more then 24 to 48 hours so surely they still looking for a new GF every few dayz.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

How has the movement been for everyone this weekend is the chasing still goin on


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

worth13 said:


> How has the movement been for everyone this weekend is the chasing still goin on


I sat on a skunk this morning. I'll be sitting all day tomorrow.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Apparently 11/12 was a busy day on the property I hunt. I had daylight pics on four different trailcams of bucks chasing does. That was also the day that I had a little buck tending a doe around my stand for about an hour in the afternoon.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

JC-XT said:


> Apparently 11/12 was a busy day on the property I hunt. I had daylight pics on four different trailcams of bucks chasing does. That was also the day that I had a little buck tending a doe around my stand for about an hour in the afternoon.


Yep 11/9 through 11/13 was wide open on my place

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

bigt405 said:


> Yep 11/9 through 11/13 was wide open on my place
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



The 9th-12th was my best four day stretch for rut activity for sure. The two biggest bucks I’ve seen all season were on 11/10.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Had a group of 4 deer chasing Sat. morning. Biggest was a 3ish yr. old 8.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

No body is hunting in Illinois? 
Lets here some up dates. The second batch of does should be coming around soon.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

tdp51 said:


> No body is hunting in Illinois?
> Lets here some up dates. The second batch of does should be coming around soon.


I am heading back in the woods tomorrow, but my friends hunting today says it's been slow. Trail camera pics have started showing more bucks starting to cruise this week

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

I had 8 bucks cruise by on Sunday morning biggest 2 3.5s. Trail cam showed last mature buck Friday of gun season my property isnt gun hunted abd and will rest until the next cold front.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I've heard of a few guys seeing some rut activity. I took the gun out tonight and didn't see crap. Only heard 3 shots all afternoon. Slow slow slow.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

My buddy saw two does, a spike and 5 coyotes  this evening

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Smoke pole in hand saw 1 small doe all day.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Not a single deer morning or evening today.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

hunt1up said:


> I've heard of a few guys seeing some rut activity. I took the gun out tonight and didn't see crap. Only heard 3 shots all afternoon. Slow slow slow.


I pulled a trailcam card on my way out yesterday and had daylight pics from a few days ago of a buck chasing a doe around. 

I only saw does last night, and that was the last five minutes of legal shooting hours. It was dead yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

13 hours on stand last 2 days and just 1 small doe


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Saw one doe and one decent buck . It is slowww

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## kink87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Killed this guy on the 17th with my muzzleloader


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been watching a 2 year old 8 locked up on a hot doe all morning. They've been in a cut corn field all morning. He won't let her get 10' from him. He's bedded a dozen times and if she takes two steps he gets up. He'll chase her a bit, lay back down, follow her, lay back down. They hasn't moved 50 yards in 2 hours. Too bad he wasn't bigger because they've slowly approached Savage 220 range! Cool to watch at least.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Pretty slow here and no shooters on cam.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Does it seem the honeysuckle leaves are holding on a lot longer this year??? Was thinking leaves should be off by second gun season??


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Saw two does this morning.....slow and the temperature is warming up..... yuk lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw a 120 ish cruising this morning.


----------



## David Bienvenue (Mar 25, 2009)

We had a blast in Illinois during the first week of November. First time for us, hope not the last.

Dave


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

David Bienvenue said:


> View attachment 6320193
> 
> 
> We had a blast in Illinois during the first week of November. First time for us, hope not the last.
> ...


Very nice,,were you hunting outfitter or DIY?? Those are solid kills. Congrats.. Ive been going out there for 3 years now. Some of the best people ive ever met. I really like hunting the areas we have visited.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## juden (Apr 8, 2008)

Not real optimistic about today with the weather and the super moon but I’m gonna give it a shot anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

I️ called it quits on my season Saturday evening. It will be tag soup for me this year. No big deal though I️ enjoyed my season even with the lower than normal deer sightings and buck numbers. My buddy got the one buck we had on our hit list Friday and the rest really need another year. So back to the drawing board on developing a more successful game plan for next year. For everyone still hunting.... good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Friday night was beautiful, crazy nice for December 1st. Deer were moving pretty good, saw 12 total. Shot a decent 8 pointer, not a wall hanger, but the first decent buck I had seen all year actually (wish it would have been with the bow). Times limited with two young kids and work, felt awesome to sit out on such a gorgeous night. Saturday morning was very slow, saw 1 young doe. Deer moved all night.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Passed a great 8 Thursday night feeding on corn. Was hoping my son could get on him yesterday evening. We did see 16 does. Several were very big. The big guy didn't show or he came out in the other field. ML is up next for us. The cold temps coming should put them on foodplots...I hope.


----------



## David Bienvenue (Mar 25, 2009)

meatmissile said:


> Very nice,,were you hunting outfitter or DIY?? Those are solid kills. Congrats.. Ive been going out there for 3 years now. Some of the best people ive ever met. I really like hunting the areas we have visited.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


We came from Quebec, Canada and went with Campbell Illinois Whitetails. These guys are awesome and let you hunt like you want...this is why we went there. These two bucks were kill from our Lonewolf that we hang the morning in the dark. One of our friend that was with us on the farm kill a 160" from one of their stand. Will be back next year!


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

This was my wife's second year of shotgun hunting. She did not pull the trigger last year. That all changed this year. We had a great morning Saturday. Had a hot doe come thru and saw 8 bucks and 15 does total. One really good one but just could not get him to stop for a shot. Saturday evening was slow only 1 doe. We woke early Sunday and she asked if it was even worth going with the full moon. Asked if we would see any. I told not from bed. Her question was fully answered at 709am. We had this old brute try and slip past us at 70 yards in the CRP. She made a perfect shot and we recovered her first deer and first buck ever. He was 21" inside spread and 6.5 plus years old. I had multiple trailer cams for 3 years of this buck. We actually have trail cam of him coming out of the creek minutes before she shot him and have him on trail cam as he did the death run. She is now hooked. She cant wait til next year.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lebbie54 (Sep 18, 2013)

Havn't seen much all year myself. Had one last week at 75 yards but that was it, plus it was last minutes of shooting light anyway. I have patterened one deer where I hunt that is active every evening about sunset everyday. I keep hearing him, but I have yet to spot him. Hoping if I can get out this weekend maybe I will finally catch a break.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

air rn said:


> This was my wife's second year of shotgun hunting. She did not pull the trigger last year. That all changed this year. We had a great morning Saturday. Had a hot doe come thru and saw 8 bucks and 15 does total. One really good one but just could not get him to stop for a shot. Saturday evening was slow only 1 doe. We woke early Sunday and she asked if it was even worth going with the full moon. Asked if we would see any. I told not from bed. Her question was fully answered at 709am. We had this old brute try and slip past us at 70 yards in the CRP. She made a perfect shot and we recovered her first deer and first buck ever. He was 21" inside spread and 6.5 plus years old. I had multiple trailer cams for 3 years of this buck. We actually have trail cam of him coming out of the creek minutes before she shot him and have him on trail cam as he did the death run. She is now hooked. She cant wait til next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great story and congratulations to your wife on a fine buck!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Was able to tag this guy on Thursday with my muzzleloader at 25 yards. Shot him at 2:00 in the afternoon. Every mature deer I’ve seen this year has been between 1:00 and 3:00.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamIdeal (Oct 17, 2016)

finally got it done with the bow. hadn't seen "Blade" since mid Oct. I was in the blind so I had my muzzle loader with me and actually had it on him when he first came out in the corner. when he headed towards the plot I put it down and picked up the bow. he ate for a good while facing me head on and then when a couple more deer came out he turned broadside and gave me my chance. he made it about 80-100 yards before he piled up. 

he must of really been putting on the miles during rut because he's really run down, I'd be surprised if he weighted 175 lbs. he's the one on the far right in the picture at the bottom, shows him at full weight so you can see the difference. guess I'm going to have to go buy another either sex bow permit because I've got a couple new pics of the deer on the far left from last week lol.


----------



## mcginty33 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone hunting later season with any luck? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hope the moving over Christmas holiday


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

We were hunting sunday. Nothing at all. Not even a squirrel.


----------



## mcginty33 (Oct 8, 2011)

I’ve seen a raccoon, that’s it today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Hunted last night, got back to truck and got my thermal imaging coyote hunting rig and set up in the field about 80 yards form my stand. When I looked around there were 10 deer under my stand. A few daytime pics but seem to be a lot of night activity. Gonna need some frigid temps or snow to make em move early.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm with wacker staker. Went out on Sat afternoon and did see some deer at sunset hit a cut corn field. That being said the majority of the camera pictures with the exception of Dec 14-15 were at night. Not sure what was going on the 14-15th, but those days seemed to have deer in multiple locations on their feet during the day.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

HuntIL2 said:


> I'm with wacker staker. Went out on Sat afternoon and did see some deer at sunset hit a cut corn field. That being said the majority of the camera pictures with the exception of Dec 14-15 were at night. Not sure what was going on the 14-15th, but those days seemed to have deer in multiple locations on their feet during the day.


My cams showed the same thing on the 14th and 15th. That is why I hunted this weekend both evenings. I did see a couple slickheads at 3:45 Saturday but there was some chainsawing that direction and they may have been pushed.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

This weekend is looking like its going to be awesome! Big drop in temps, hoping to put a doe down!


----------



## CSchelk2 (Sep 26, 2017)

Really hoping for some cold weather and hopefully snow after xmas.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah I'd love to get out this Sat but with family coming over on Sun for Christmas Eve I think the wife would kill me. Gonna have to wait until later next week for me.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

CSchelk2 the DNR and Deer Taskforce has seen your picture and would like permission to Sharp shoot your property 
to make sure CWD is not spreading ....lol


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

The DNR would also like to ask all of your neighbors for permission to sharp shoot their property, so they can make sure that the deer don't die from CWD.


----------



## CSchelk2 (Sep 26, 2017)

tdp51 said:


> The DNR would also like to ask all of your neighbors for permission to sharp shoot their property, so they can make sure that the deer don't die from CWD.


Lord, don't get me started on CWD! It's amazing what some late season food sources will do to pull deer in from the surrounding areas!


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

How is the movement since the cold weather is set in good


----------



## TeamIdeal (Oct 17, 2016)

I've went the last two nights and haven't seen much. really cold weather starts today all the way thru next Thursday if you can believe the forecast that far out.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

My friend was hunting this morning. Nothing at all.
BTW I have a question about the CWD season. If I bowhunt during that season do I need to wear orange? Hunting private property. Just a note. Two of us will hunt with guns and two with bows on the same property.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

Outsider said:


> My friend was hunting this morning. Nothing at all.
> BTW I have a question about the CWD season. If I bowhunt during that season do I need to wear orange? Hunting private property. Just a note. Two of us will hunt with guns and two with bows on the same property.


The way I read it you do. From the 2017 digest: 

"A solid blaze orange cap/hat and an upper outer garment displaying at least 400 square inches of solid blaze orange material must be worn: 

...to hunt or trap any species, except migratory waterfowl, during all firearm deer seasons in counties open to firearm deer hunting."

There are other bullet points for other cases but that's the one I think applies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Boxerboxer said:


> The way I read it you do. From the 2017 digest:
> 
> "A solid blaze orange cap/hat and an upper outer garment displaying at least 400 square inches of solid blaze orange material must be worn:
> 
> ...


My hunting buddy told me I'm not allowed to bowhunt during CWD season. I managed to find DNR phone number and they told me that I can hunt with bow but I need to wear orange. Anyone can confirm that? She said I can use my archery tag.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

Outsider said:


> My hunting buddy told me I'm not allowed to bowhunt during CWD season. I managed to find DNR phone number and they told me that I can hunt with bow but I need to wear orange. Anyone can confirm that? She said I can use my archery tag.


The archery season goes from 10/1 to 1/14 except regular firearm season. You're fine. For an extra measure of certainty my CPO friend said the same as the DNR person you some with. You can hunt but need to wear blaze orange best and cap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Boxerboxer said:


> The archery season goes from 10/1 to 1/14 except regular firearm season. You're fine. For an extra measure of certainty my CPO friend said the same as the DNR person you some with. You can hunt but need to wear blaze orange best and cap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You. It just hard sometimes to explain that to a person that thinks he knows everything. I told him to call IDNR if he don't believe me.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

Outsider said:


> Thank You. It just hard sometimes to explain that to a person that thinks he knows everything. I told him to call IDNR if he don't believe me.


Ha, I hear you on that. Good luck with the convincing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Cams show little to nothing on my standing beans and corn, and I hunted Tuesday evening and saw 0 . I am a bit perplexed because there isn't any other plots to speak of around me. There was 15 on one plot one morning in muzzleloader season.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm debating just how crazy I actually am and how much I'll really hunt this weekend. Some of my properties suck late season and the temperatures are going to be downright obnoxious. The freezer is well stocked so I won't be shooting any does. It's hard to get motivated to pursue mature bucks given the circumstances. I have a spot or two that I might try though.


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Sat for a few hours this evening tight to some bedding areas. No deer seen and doubt I'm getting out this weekend.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

seen two bucks tending a hot fawn Tuesday...big buck was chasing the smaller 10 point away constantly grunting ...in a bean
field with some standing beans and some knocked over on field edge ...that big buck wanted that fawn in the worst way
hope to get out Monday and tuesday again but back to public hunting


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Plan to sit a stand in the PM New Year's Day. Going to be cold but clear with very high pressure - should be good.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I got in the tree with the bow at 2 this afternoon. There was 20 sets of fresh tracks going by my stand. By 4:40 I’d had enough. I just couldn’t sit any longer despite it being the last 30 minutes. I had on all my fancy cold gear...incinerator suit, 2000 gram pac boots, all of it. I just couldn’t hang any longer! Didn’t see a deer, but saw a good number our feeding at dark on the ride home. I’m going to take the shotgun out for CWD season in a different county tomorrow.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Enclosed blinds are the difference maker late season. I have sat the coldest days this year and haven't been the least bit cold. You can dress for about 20 degrees warmer. I sat on some standing beans and had 35 deer in a 2 acre bean field. Beans aren't going to last long at that rate.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

booner21 said:


> Enclosed blinds are the difference maker late season. I have sat the coldest days this year and haven't been the least bit cold. You can dress for about 20 degrees warmer. I sat on some standing beans and had 35 deer in a 2 acre bean field. Beans aren't going to last long at that rate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I agree. I’m going to have 5-6 permanent blinds next year. I’ve procrastinated for so long in getting some good ones set up. Next year will be better.


----------



## cjco (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone know of any leases / hunting clubs that may be available for next season within a few hours drive from SW IL? Ideally looking for a family oriented place where I can bring my wife and toddler(only me hunting, and I only bow hunt), park a camper, maybe an ATV/UTV. I was a guest at a camp with this setting in another state this weekend and had a blast, best all around hunting experience I've had and didn't even have a weapon in tote. Not sure how common hunting clubs like this are in IL. If anyone has any leads I'd appreciate it!


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Question guys. Jan12-14 is cwd hunt I was coming up that weekend to bow. Is it just antlerless deer that weekend. Just need some explaining please. Ty.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

worth13 said:


> Question guys. Jan12-14 is cwd hunt I was coming up that weekend to bow. Is it just antlerless deer that weekend. Just need some explaining please. Ty.


Archery is either sex until it closes a half hour after sunset on the 14th.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

About 20 on standing beans from 1 hr 15 before dark until after dark. Big shooter at 70 yards 25 min before dark. I will be back this evening.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

Didn't have 20 but a small group of bachelor's last night.
Bucks are roaming like they don't have a care in the world. Every doe I have seen lately is scared of her own shadow.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Dog cleared the plots last night........ Dog pics are up and deer pics are down.:uzi::dog1::mg:


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

Tuesday Wednesday were great for me on standing beans


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

6 bucks at 4:45 on beans for about 10 minutes. No shooters but one 7 is gonna qualify next year I think.


----------



## southpaw14_2004 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have to go hunt this state someday.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

With the warmer temps I took my climber and moved to the north end of my beans about 75 yards where the deer had entered the plot 5 out of the 6 last nights and 2 slick heads appeared right in front of the blind I had been sitting in the last 6 evenings lmao.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

wacker stacker said:


> With the warmer temps I took my climber and moved to the north end of my beans about 75 yards where the deer had entered the plot 5 out of the 6 last nights and 2 slick heads appeared right in front of the blind I had been sitting in the last 6 evenings lmao.


We have an unwritten rule/joke to never move to where you can see the tree you left cause it will always make you mad. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> We have an unwritten rule/joke to never move to where you can see the tree you left cause it will always make you mad.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Lol Im just glad nothing I was gonna shoot showed up.
I think Im gonna stay out until Friday when the snow hits. Temps went up and the bucks disappeared.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Shoulda been out this afternoon .....30 plus degree drop right at dark. Too much to do at work though.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

1 slickhead right at dark on beans


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Ran 2 fawns off from in front of my blind walking in and had 4 small bucks out for 10 minutes on beans at 60 yards right before dark last night. Game over!


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone finding any sheds yet.


----------



## ILbaber (Nov 1, 2016)

worth13 said:


> Anyone finding any sheds yet.


I saw a nice buck on my property (brown county) on Saturday and he still had both sides. Did a little walking and didn't find any.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Cameras show about 30% without racks. My buddy found a big shed yesterday. We are in Richland county. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

My bud found a very nice matching set in his farm near Peoria. I have pics of plenty of bucks still from my farm near Ellisville.


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

We in Shelby goin to look this weekend


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone find any this week.


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice 10 point behind my house on the neighboring property is down to one side as of tonight. Trying to gain access to shed hunt. This is in St. Clair County.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Took about an hour walk yesterday. Found our first shed. Still majority with one or both sides here.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

